# The Bell Tree Fair 2017: Closing Ceremony



## Justin

Welcome to the Closing Ceremony for The Bell Tree Fair 2017.

Three and a half weeks after the beginning of this year's Fair, we're finally in the home stretch today with the results for our three contests, nine events, two tournaments, and arcade scores! I'd like to thank every staff member who worked hard to produce this year's Fair and every forum member who participated in some way to once again make The Bell Tree Fair our biggest and best annual event.

Despite the work on the staff side, the Fair has easily become my favourite time on the forums every year. There's a special sense of community throughout the event as everyone participates in the various events together and chases after the latest prizes in the Shop. There may be plenty of forums out there on the internet, but I think The Bell Tree is unique among them for our events like this!

Looking past the Fair, I hope you'll spare us and give us at least a couple hours of rest before the "where is Halloween?" questions start flowing in...

Thank you again everyone and I hope to see you around the forum for whatever comes next!

Justin

P.S: That amazing artwork you see above to celebrate this year's closing ceremony was created by our very own Laudine. Don't tell her I told you, but it's actually her birthday tomorrow, so be sure to wish her a very happy birthday tomorrow!

P.S.S: Want that artwork as your very own poster? You can get it yourself with the very last Fair Poster item available in the Shop still for 35 Tickets!



Spoiler: Information on Restocks, Raffles, Prizes, and more!



*Contest, Event, and Tournament Prizes*

*Winners of prizes in our contests, events, and tournaments can expect their tickets and collectibles to be distributed by Thursday night at the latest.*


*TBT Fair Shop Closing*

*The Fair Shop is currently scheduled to completely close on Monday, September 18th at 7:00PM Fair Time.* Any tickets not spent by when the Shop closes then will be lost into the void and not return for future events! *This is your last chance to purchase any collectibles, or enter any raffles.*


*TBT Fair Raffles*

*All of the raffles in the Fair Shop are currently scheduled to close with the rest of the Shop on **Monday, September 18th at 7:00PM Fair Time**.* The winners of these raffles will be drawn and announced later in the evening or the next day.


*Collectible Restocks*

We'll be holding two collectible restocks in the Fair Shop of the following items: Final Boss Feather, Rad Feather, Sweet Feather, Glam, Feather, and Pinky. *These items will initially only be available for purchase by the first, second, and third winners of the contests and tournaments.*

*The winner-exclusive restocks are currently scheduled for Saturday, September 16th at 3:00PM Fair Time and Sunday, September 17th at 3:00AM Fair Time.*

*Any remaining collectibles still left unsold afterwards will be available to everyone at 7:00PM Fair Time on Sunday, September 17th.* You will have until about 24 hours later when the Shop closes to purchase any of the leftovers.


*Non-Collectible Prize Claiming*

*If you purchased a non-collectible prize from the Fair Shop or win one from a raffle, you can expect a PM from Jeremy sometime in the next week including a link where you can submit relevant details we need.* For prizes being mailed, this will include your shipping address; for other digital prizes, this will include your Nintendo Account or NNID region.

All of these details will be handled by Jeremy, so please contact him if you need any help or questions about the process.

Please be aware that it could take up to 1-2 months for all of our physical prizes to be taken care of. We appreciate your patience!



*Take Our TBT Fair 2017 Survey!*​
Take our TBT Fair 2017 survey this year to make your opinions heard when we plan our next event! I promise you that we do look over the feedback every year and consider it for future events. *Click here to complete the survey.*





*Now without further ado,
I present the winners of the contests and events
in The Bell Tree Fair 2017!*​


----------



## Justin

*First Place by Monkey D Luffy with 58 votes*





*Second Place by Chibi.Hoshi with 37 votes*





*Third Place by Misera with 30 votes*






*VIEW THE OTHER FINALISTS BELOW*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



#1: Zane





#3: Makoto





#6: gyro





#7: tifachu





#8: dizzy bone





#9: umeiko





#10: narae





#11: visibleghost






If your entry was not nominated and you would like to share it, you may wish to do so now in Share Your Entries thread. It will be moved and locked to The Museum board soon as a publicly accessible archive, don't delay!

*VIEW SHARE YOUR ENTRIES THREAD*​


----------



## Justin

*First Place by Capeet with 44 votes*





*Name:* Lia
*Species:* Alien
*Personality:* Normal
*Catchphrase:* earthling
*Backstory:*
Lia is a normal alien villager who resembles the octopi. She’s blue in color and has big black eyes. Since she comes from conditions quite unlike ours, she has to wear a space helmet at all times.

Lia is very adventurous and loves travelling and discovering new places everywhere in the universe. Her spaceship crashed to Earth on one of her journeys, and she now lives among us in her broken craft.

Lia is very fascinated with Earth! She especially likes it’s flora which she’s used to liven up her spaceship. Her favorite past times are tending and researching plants, finding out more about our intriguing customs and inventions and humouring herself with our silly misconceptions about extraterrestial life.

Despite her interest in our planet, Lia wishes to explore new places in the future. That’s why she’s actively trying to contact her kin to ask them for help with repairing her spaceship. Her technology causes a disturbance in our devices which is why an alien transmission can occassionally be seen on TV at night when she attempts to communicate with her home planet.

*Second Place by Heyden with 23 votes*





*Name:* Lotus
*Species:* Frog
*Personality:* Normal
*Catchphrase:* Blossom
*Backstory:*
Lotus is a pink frog with bright yellow cheeks and deep emerald eyes. She loves nature so much that she filled her house with plants, flowers and water features to reflect the outdoors. Lotus likes to play in the rain much like other frogs, especially during the night. Although she loves water, Lotus heavily dislikes beaches due to her immense fear of crabs, and much prefers ponds and rivers. When not outside, she enjoys reading tabloids and collecting supermarket coupons in her free time. Named after the flower, it's rumoured that she glows in the night just like a lotus.

*Third Place by Zane with 22 votes*





*Name:* Aqua
*Species:* Shark
*Personality:* Uchi
*Catchphrase:* toothsome
*Backstory:*
Aqua is a white shark with a love of baking sweet confections. She works hard at being friendly and outgoing to refute the reputation sharks have for being terrifying; she even tries to decorate her house cutely so the other townspeople won't be afraid of her. Her secret dream is to invite everybody over to sample her baking, but until she can work up the courage she just sets up tea parties with stuffed animals. She's a big fan of Cinnamoroll and has several plushies... those are collector's items though, she keeps them safely stored away!

Wears the pastel stripe tee. Music in house is Only Me.

*VIEW THE FINALISTS PAGE*​
If your entry was not nominated and you would like to share it, you may wish to do so now in Share Your Entries thread. It will be moved and locked to The Museum board soon as a publicly accessible archive, don't delay!

*VIEW SHARE YOUR ENTRIES THREAD*​


----------



## Justin

*First Place by Rosetti with 30 votes*





*Second Place by Chicha with 28 votes*





*Third Place by KaydeeKrunk with 21 votes*






*VIEW THE OTHER FINALISTS BELOW*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



#3: sizzi





#4: Makoto





#6: ArtsyDreamer





#7: hallebean





#8: padfoot6





#9: Aniko





#11: Heyden





#12: TykiButterfree





#13: Capeet






If your entry was not nominated and you would like to share it, you may wish to do so now in Share Your Entries thread. It will be moved and locked to The Museum board soon as a publicly accessible archive, don't delay!

*VIEW SHARE YOUR ENTRIES THREAD*​


----------



## Justin

*Contest Winners*

*First Place**
Monkey D Luffy, Capeet, Rosetti*
- Gold Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 60 Fair Tickets

*Second Place**
Chibi.Hoshi, Heyden, Chicha*
- Silver Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 45 Fair Tickets

*Third Place**
Misera, Zane, KaydeeKrunk*
- Bronze Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 35 Fair Tickets

In addition to the standard prizes, all of our contest winners (including tournaments top three) will feature a special coloured username for a limited time. This coloured username will also grant them exclusive access to two collectible restocks in the Fair Shop on the weekend. See the spoiler in the first post of this thread for more details.


*Tournament Winners*






*First Place**
Amilee*
- Gold Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 40 Fair Tickets

*Second Place**
ThePhil*
- Silver Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 20 Fair Tickets

*Third Place**
TykiButterfree*
- Bronze Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 7 Fair Tickets

*Fourth Place**
Monkey D Luffy*
- 5 Fair Tickets

*Fifth Place**
Frostbite2002*
- 2 Fair Tickets






*First Place**
Bowie*
- Gold Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 45 Fair Tickets

*Second Place**
AkatsukiYoshi*
- Silver Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 25 Fair Tickets

*Third Place**
Cascade*
- Bronze Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 10 Fair Tickets

*Fourth Place**
coney*
- 7 Fair Tickets

*Fifth Place**
Apple2013, Glake*
- 3 Fair Tickets

*Seventh Place**
Idfldnsndt, OviRy8*
- 1 Fair Ticket

*Ultimate Retro Warrior Bonus**
AkatsukiYoshi*
- 400 TBT Bells


*Event Winners*

*Avatar & Signature Retro Rewind Favourites*
skarmoury
Lythelys
umeiko
DarkDesertFox
toadsworthy

*Bucket of Paint Favourites*
Misera
padfoot6
xSuperMario64x
gyro
Araie

*Cooking Event Favourites*
Ably.Saucey
aleshapie
Alolan_Apples
amye.miller
Fleshy

*Count Inside The Bottle Closest Guesses*
Kazelle
PinkStarburst
LambdaDelta

*Discord Trivia Night Winners*
oath2order
Superpenguin
kiwikenobi
Coach

*House of Mirrors Bonus Challenge Winner*
Zane

*New Leaf Photo Challenge Favourites*
strawberrywine
DarkDesertFox
DaCoSim
King Dorado
Heyden
Paperboy012305

*Real Life Pixel Art Favourites*
hallebean
Zane
sizzi
gyro
Sholee

*Mega Bombdigity Scavenger Hunt Staff Favourite Raffle*
Alolan_Apples

*Tetris Grid Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle*
Believe_In_Kittens

All event winners receive...
...one animated Tetris Grid! (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...and a varying bonus amount of tickets depending on the event!

Only one collectible is awarded per person.


*Fair Arcade Highscores*

*Breakout*

xSuperMario64x - 50,610
AkatsukiYoshi 28,010
Apple2013 - 3,720


*Fishy*

BiggestFanofACCF - 85,710
turnipcrossing - 85,692
toadsworthy - 85,650

*Simon*

Makoto - 87
King Dorado - 74
AkatsukiYoshi - 51

*Goldminer*

AkatsukiYoshi - 44,853
Aniko - 35,931
Cascade - 35,837

*Space Invaders*

Silversea - 203,730
AkatsukiYoshi - 112,710
Starmanfan - 60,240

*Tetris*

Alolan_Apples - 204,391
kiwikenobi - 84,213
Oblivia - 57,118

*Asteroids*

toadsworthy - 72,300
Apple2013 - 36,060
kiwikenobi - 32,300


*Snake*

pft7 - 4,503
Thunder - 3,142
Superpenguin - 3,070

*Hexxagon *

Verecund - 58 (08-19-2017, 11:51 PM)
oath2order - 58 (08-19-2017, 11:58 PM)
gyro - 58 (08-20-2017, 12:10 AM)

*Helicopter*

Apple2013 - 2,966
BungoTheElf - 2,702
BiggestFanofACCF - 2,697


*Please give your congratulations
to all of our winners!*

_These prizes will be distributed soon._​


----------



## Justin

*Raffle Winners*​
*Animal Crossing Perler Bead Sprite with Prize Pack*






*Winner:*
ZebraQueen​

*Nintendo amiibo of Your Choice*






*Winners:*
Tee-Tee
Coach​

*Nintendo eShop Gift Card*






*Winners:*
umeiko
hillaruhsaur​

*Custom Animal Crossing or Original Character Line Art*






*Winners:*
KaydeeKrunk​

*Tetris Grid Leftover Tickets Raffle*







Spoiler: The winner of...






Spoiler: ...The Bell Tree Fair...






Spoiler: ...2017 Animated...






Spoiler: ...Tetris Grid Collectible...






Spoiler: ...is...






Spoiler: just kidding one more


































 Believe_In_Kittens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















































*Super Duper Mega Leftover Tickets Raffle*


















*Winners:*
ZombifiedHorror - Goomba
ACNLover10 - Goomba
tifachu - Invader
Dad - Invader
Araie - Hot Feather
Sheila - Hot Feather
SensaiGallade - Cool Feather
roseflower - Cool Feather
magicaldonkey - Fresh Feather
Shiny Spritzee - Fresh Feather​

Collectible prizes will be distributed by Justin soon. Physical + eShop prizes will be handled by Jeremy and you can expect a PM from him soon with more information on claiming your prize. For the Custom Line Art prizes, please contact Laudine with information on your request. This is for both raffle winners and regular prize purchases.

Please be aware that it could take up to 1-2 months for all of our prizes to be taken care of. We appreciate your patience!

*Congratulations to all of our winners!*​


----------



## Justin

*Spend Your Leftover Tickets!*

*Don't have enough tickets left to purchase anything in the TBT Fair Shop?
Throw your leftover tickets into our two leftover raffles to wrap up the Fair!*


*Tetris Grid Leftover Tickets Raffle*​
For just 1 Ticket, you can enter to potentially win your very last chance at the limited edition animated Tetris Grid collectible. Each user may only enter this raffle once. Previous Tetris Grid winners are not eligible to win.


*Super Duper Mega Leftover Tickets Raffle*​
For just 1 Ticket, you can enter to potentially win one of the following common collectible prizes listed below. Multiple entries are encouraged, but they are only to increase your chances of winning a prize. Your name will be skipped for winning any additional prizes if you win one.

*Prizes:*

1 Goomba
1 Goomba
1 Invader
1 Invader
1 Hot Feather
1 Hot Feather
1 Cool Feather
1 Cool Feather
1 Fresh Feather
1 Fresh Feather


----------



## Justin

WHEW.

I'm going to go take a week long nap now. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## toadsworthy

Looks like Saturday I'm stopping on my drive home at 7pm to get collectibles on mobile


----------



## brownboy102

where is halloween?


----------



## Thunder

i still dont know who pft7 is but he just came out of nowhere and obliterated my snake score


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Thank you to the staff for hosting these events and putting this all together! I had a lot of fun participating.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I spent all my remaining tickets on the super duper leftover ticket raffle. I'm glad to be a winner of the cooking event and the scavenger hunt raffle.


----------



## mogyay

congrats to all the winners, all the entries were amazing and i enjoyed looking at them so much. thank u mods for all ur work, ur the best  (laudine ur talent is just unbelievable)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm definitely entering the leftover tickets raffle!

Also can't wait to see that beautiful Tetris collectible in my arcade lineup...
I'm shooting for a rainbow feather next year!!


----------



## seliph

Um I think I deserve a rainbow feather I did promote Kracko to gay icon after all

(Also diggin' that Meow in the banner props Laudine)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sparro said:


> where is halloween?



I'm more excited for Christmas than Halloween. But at least you got less to wait than I do.


----------



## toadsworthy

Goodbye kracko! 

I bet he cries some big wet tears from that massive eye


----------



## Chicha

Justin said:


> *First Place by Spear with 31 votes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second Place by Rosetti with 30 votes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Third Place by Chicha with 28 votes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VIEW THE OTHER FINALISTS BELOW*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Other Finalists
> 
> 
> 
> #3: sizzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4: Makoto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6: ArtsyDreamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7: hallebean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8: padfoot6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #9: Aniko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #10: KaydeeKrunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #11: Heyden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #12: TykiButterfree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #13: Capeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your entry was not nominated and you would like to share it, you may wish to do so now in Share Your Entries thread. It will be moved and locked to The Museum board soon as a publicly accessible archive, don't delay!
> 
> *VIEW SHARE YOUR ENTRIES THREAD*​



Oh wow, thank you so much for Third Place on the Retro Room Renovation!! It was a lot closer than I thought, wow! I spent a long time making almost all the QR codes for that room so I'm glad it paid off. I went for an 80s geek date night. Wonderful work to everyone; there were so many beautifully done creative entries!! Congrats to the other winners as well!


Congrats to all the winners and thanks to the staff for hosting this wonderful event! This is my favorite event because it really brings the community a little closer together with our shared pain to gain tickets, lol. I hope Mario Kart gets an actual competition next year! I'm hoping there will be something for Halloween but we shall find out!


----------



## Jeremy

Kracko may not have left us just yet...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I looked at the other 2017 Design-a-villager entries, but I'm only seeing 2016's entries, not 2017's.


----------



## toadsworthy

Jeremy said:


> Kracko may not have left us just yet...



If there's kracko collectible please don't make it too expensive so I can buy 12
Or if it's in prize pack I will cry once I get it


----------



## Justin

Alolan_Apples said:


> I looked at the other 2017 Design-a-villager entries, but I'm only seeing 2016's entries, not 2017's.



Oops forgot to update link... Fixed!

I also still need to update the page with the names, but that'll come later.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> Kracko may not have left us just yet...



Oh no...

I don't remember who said "you're never gonna hear the end of this one" but truer words have not been spoken.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> If there's kracko collectible please don't make it too expensive so I can buy 12
> Or if it's in prize pack I will cry once I get it



I too will cry if there's a kracko collectible, my life will be complete


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The legacy of Kracko will continue, but the fair is coming to a close.


----------



## seliph

toadsworthy said:


> If there's kracko collectible please don't make it too expensive so I can buy 12
> Or if it's in prize pack I will cry once I get it



Please don't be a physical thing I am _not_ giving Jeremy my address!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Yay Monkey D Luffy I'm so proud of him!!! Traditional art is definitely not appreciated enough! I'm so glad he finally got first place 
Congrats to all of the other contest winners too! There were so many lovely entries ;_; Just not me bc why am I there lol
And also congrats to the tournament winners and anyone who got a staff favourite! 
Okay honestly though, if you had fun this fair and/or accomplished something, I'd call you a winner as well. You don't need to place in something to be one.  wow that sounds like some weird anime bs why am I like this

This fair was SO much fun! Like honestly I'm such a no life and this is gonna sound lame, but everyday I looked forward to logging onto tbt just to see what was going on. All the events were super fun, and it was very exciting to see the contest entries that people shared! ^^ I really loved all of these new collectibles and I adored interacting with so many members on here. 

I also don't think I've thanked the staff properly yet, so I'll do that now:
Thank you so much for hosting such an amazing event. This was my very first fair I've participated in and I'm so glad I was able to be apart of one this time! Even though people were competing against each other for events, contests, collectibles... whatever it may be, it really felt like we were all like... one big crazy family (Okay yeah that sounds gross and mushy, I'll stop). No but really, I loved the whole feel that the fair gave out and I'm quite sad to see it coming to an end! :')
Thank you again so much for the time, effort and dedication you all put into making the TBT 2017 Fair a reality. It really was a blast!


----------



## kiwikenobi

This was my first fair (I didn't use this site much until the Welcome Amiibo update, even though I've been a member for years) and I had a blast! I will display my Tetris grid with pride.


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow, I can't believe Luffy won the gold with his wonderful artistic skills. congrats

and of course, congrats to all the other contest winners as well


also lol, Kracko in the closing artwork. did you toss that in as a late addition, Laudine?


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to all the winners! Thank you staff for another fair well done, the fair's always been my favorite event on here and you guys execute it terrifically 

Going to save 3 tickets for the patch and throw the rest of my tickets towards the Tetris Grid raffle ~


----------



## Drokmar

Leftover Tetris collectible, here I come!


----------



## Cascade

Congrats to all the winners :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here are my favorites from each sector:

Contests - Retro Room Renovation
Events - Bucket of Paint
Championship Series - No Participation, but I'll pick Mario Kart
Arcade - Tetris
Collectibles - Tetris Grid
Real World Prizes - Custom Line Art
Mascot - Kracko


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh yeah, and of course thanks to all the staff for their work on the fair to make it a simultaneously enthralling and infuriating experience

just pls ban thunder from future mirrors thx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Mascot - Kracko



there were other mascots?


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> oh yeah, and of course thanks to all the staff for their work on the fair to make it a simultaneously enthralling and infuriating experience
> 
> just pls ban thunder from future mirrors thx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> there were other mascots?



excuse me i didnt make a friggin butterfly


----------



## Laudine

I wanted to write a more thoughtful post but I'm too tired so I'm just going to say congrats to all the winners and it has been a crazy fun 3 weeks!

Thank you for the early birthday wishes too, that's too sweet omg  have some cake everyone!




mogyay said:


> congrats to all the winners, all the entries were amazing and i enjoyed looking at them so much. thank u mods for all ur work, ur the best  (laudine ur talent is just unbelievable)



Hnnng you're too kind, thank you queen mog! *sobs*




LambdaDelta said:


> also lol, Kracko in the closing artwork. did you toss that in as a late addition, Laudine?



I added him midway lol, I saw an empty space and thought "HMM THIS SPACE CAN BE USED FOR SOMETHING". Then Kracko popped in my mind and I couldn't resist putting the legend himself 

To be honest I probably spent more time refining Kracko than Isabelle


----------



## Justin

Laudine said:


> To be honest I probably spent more time refining Kracko than Isabelle



I'm glad someone around here has their priorities straight.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Laudine said:


> Thank you for the early birthday wishes too, that's too sweet omg  have some cake everyone!



wait, your birthday's soon?

well then

*tosses more happy birthday wishes your way*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> oh yeah, and of course thanks to all the staff for their work on the fair to make it a simultaneously enthralling and infuriating experience
> 
> just pls ban thunder from future mirrors thx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> there were other mascots?



Yes, there were Pinky, Goomba, Space Invader, BOTW Zelda, Butterfly Peach, and Isabelle


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yes, there were Pinky, Goomba, Space Invader, BOTW Zelda, Butterfly Peach, and Isabelle



Butterfly Peach doesn't deserve mascot status.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Butterfly Peach doesn't deserve mascot status.



Oh yes she does. By the way, I think Justin has forgiven the 10k TBT lawsuit coming to Murray for that mirror.


----------



## Cheremtasy

xSuperMario64x said:


> Butterfly Peach doesn't deserve mascot status.



Forget about throwing Thunder under the bus. I believe Murray should take his spot.


----------



## roseflower

Thank you staff for all your work, it`s been a great time
Congrats to the winners, and thank you everyone who participated, it was a pleasure<3
Happy early birthday Laudine!


----------



## Zane

everything is beautiful and i'm living 

Thank you @ all the staff for your hard work, with the events, artwork, new collectibles - everything omg. 

And thank u anyone who voted my entries ily! I'm achy and half asleep or I'd write more but yeah, thanks everybody for making this a great experience.   (Happy early birthday Laudine!)


----------



## Heyden

yay, ty everyone who voted my entry and all the staff who made this event possible, and congrats to the other contest winners too!


----------



## DaCoSim

First of all, Congrats to all!!!! Whether this is your first win, or your 10th! Whether this is your first fair or your 4th! The TBT Fair is about community FUN!!! I personally had a blast!!! Every contest, event, and tourney was special in its own way! There is not a single part of the fair that I disliked (though a couple of those mirrors ALMOST made me decide to burn a peach cobbler, over KRACK some eggs, and push the twilight princess out of her castle). 

You guys inspire me with all your talent. I luved seeing all the entries and all the hard work,from our members AND our super talented staff!!!

Jubs, u always make me laugh but I swear u took years off my life with those mirrors! Jeremy, I so wish I had had time to play smash with you guys!!! Thunder, thx for the hint, the collectibles (but I won't mention the mirrors thank you very much), Tina, luuuuuved the food contest!!! Jake, the poke tourney was super fun even if I did get my @$$ kicked. Murray, I luved making my retro sig! Oblivia, such great bottle (jar) choices!!!! I luved making my pixel art using something quite different!!! Tom, as always, the scavenger hunts are always one of my favs! Great choices to have us scrambling around town and home looking for!!! Peter, the daily photo challenge will always hold a special place in my heart, as that is where I've earned all 3 of my animated collectibles from. I truly enjoy letting my imagination run wild to create something for this one! I'm very glad you're not completely scarred from your "experience" last year! Oh Laudine. You def get my "Mom" fav
this year. Your graphics and collectibles and lineart were absolutely FANTABULOUS!!! I can't wait to redo some of these on my own time and practice on my digital side! Kudos guys!!! Y'all are the best!!!

This wAs by far the most fun I've ever had on TBT!!! Thank y'all so much!!!!


----------



## HungryForCereal

thank you staff for this fair! been here for 2 years and this is actually my first fair and i even won first place! was so close to being caught up tho lol. thank you to all those who voted for my arcade!


----------



## Thunder

DaCoSim said:


> Thunder, thx for the hint



i have no idea what i did but you're welcome!!  ?


----------



## HungryForCereal

also, please dont let murray touch any mirrors next year ;-;


----------



## Mars Adept

I liked the fair. It was very fun. Hopefully it'll come back next year.

... unless Kracko cancels it, that is...


----------



## DaCoSim

Thunder said:


> i have no idea what i did but you're welcome!!  ?



TLking about how ugly the main mirror was. Lol!


----------



## Thunder

DaCoSim said:


> TLking about how ugly the main mirror was. Lol!



Here I was thinking I accidentally let something slip, phew


----------



## Rio_

I kept trying to come up with something eloquent to say but I kept getting distracted by that amazing art gaahhhhhhhh (if only I weren't canadian and had more tickets, I would scope that poster up!)

So... um... words. Uhh... Well I can't really put into words how grateful I am to the staff for putting all this together!! I had so much fun and this event really cheered me up when I was feeling blue ^^

I would also like to thank TBT community for being so friendly and inviting! I have anxiety so I don't really talk or participate much in the forum outside of events. But I had a blast joining in and everyone was so kind- I loved getting to chat with you all (I think this event was my most active yet!) Even though I'll probably go back into hibernation soon, I just wanted to let you know that I really adored the experience and I will treasure these memories <3 (Except the mirrors. Those memories can stay buried >.>)

This was really sappy sorry ;w;

So yeah...

Thank you!


----------



## dizzy bone

Makoto said:


> I kept trying to come up with something eloquent to say but I kept getting distracted by that amazing art gaahhhhhhhh (if only I weren't canadian and had more tickets, I would scope that poster up!)
> 
> So... um... words. Uhh... Well I can't really put into words how grateful I am to the staff for putting all this together!! I had so much fun and this event really cheered me up when I was feeling blue ^^
> 
> I would also like to thank TBT community for being so friendly and inviting! I have anxiety so I don't really talk or participate much in the forum outside of events. But I had a blast joining in and everyone was so kind- I loved getting to chat with you all (I think this event was my most active yet!) Even though I'll probably go back into hibernation soon, I just wanted to let you know that I really adored the experience and I will treasure these memories <3 (Except the mirrors. Those memories can stay buried >.>)
> 
> This was really sappy sorry ;w;
> 
> So yeah...
> 
> Thank you!



Ohhh i voted for your piece! I love that cut out paper look! 

Congratulations everyone! Thanks staff and mods for organising (and nominating my drawing lol :'D)... and happy birthday Laudine!


----------



## pikopika

Congratulations to all the winners!

The Retro Room Renovation contest had a close race.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> Kracko may not have left us just yet...



Ohhh god 

Oh well, thanks everyone staff for hosting, planning, designing and all other stuff behind the scenes for a fun fair! I can still hope I win the Tetris or another raffle item but I think I got what I want (prize pack and critters) so I'm cool beans 

And a huge congrats to all the winners totally maybe not especially Capeet because you are awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spear said:


> also, please dont let murray touch any mirrors next year ;-;



Yeah forgot to add that. Kracko was a 1 ticket mirror compared to that horror moth pretend Peach .-.


----------



## Capeet

Thanks everyone in the staff and community for another great fair! I had tons of fun and it feels really weird not having any events to look forward to anymore! They've been something for me to come back home to, so honestly just thank you. I really appreciate it how much time and effort all of you in the staff are willing to put into making this event so big and fun and just plain awesome for everyone. Y'all have mad skills and you're seriously good people!

Same goes for everyone else here, too. I'll probably never stop being awed by all the amazingly talented and creative people here! Whether or not they won, all your entries were fantastic! I had a blast looking at them.

Lastly, a big thanks to everyone who voted for mine! It really means a lot to me knowing that there are people who like the things I make!


----------



## Sap88

Haha, trust me to come back after a hiatus AFTER the TBT fair. Did get to vote for entries though! All is well, as it looked like a lot of fun, excited for next year's festival! Congratulations to all the winners


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thanks for hosting this, staff!  I had lots of fun.  I can't believe how much time and effort you guys put into the Fair.


----------



## Alienfish

And yeah, this fair has definitely been my fav so far. I missed the earlier trivia nights, and especially the one with random Q's back in the 2014 IRC days (yea there's where I won my pinwheel ) but yeah I loved all the other things I could do, and how you can still make a lot even though you don't have the AC games


----------



## Lancelot

WOAH THANKS! YAY FOR T R A D I T I O N A L ! ! !


Seriously though, Thanks everyone who voted for me  I really wasn't expecting to win lmao. Congratulations to Misera and Chibi, and everyone else for your amazing art!

Congratulations to everyone else for placing in their respective contests!

*And most importantly Dont forget to Follow me on Instagram for more average art :]*  :]]] <<< This is a joke please dont ban me.

*Edit: More importantly than that^^^ HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAUDINE*


----------



## Alienfish

^well deserved, trad def got more attention this year and imma glad for that


----------



## cornimer

Congratulations to all the winners of the contests, you all really deserved it!

Thank you soooooo much to everyone who helped make this event, it's been incredibly fun and I can't even imagine how much work went into this. Idk what I'm going to do with my life now that it's over tbh  but seriously, I got through quite a few hard days by looking forwards to seeing a hellmirror being revealed or for the scavenger hunt list to go up. I see a few people have said similar things so that just goes to show how important and appreciated events like these are. <3

Also, happy birthday Laudine you're amazing, also also, Long Live Kracko


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hate to be mean, but I see a monster in this thread.



Spoiler: THE MONSTER IS HERE!


----------



## Lancelot

Alolan_Apples said:


> I hate to be mean, but I see a monster in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: THE MONSTER IS HERE!



Does that make you the monster cause you added it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Does that make you the monster cause you added it



I came in contact with it, and I learned that it doesn't want to be forgotten, so it has come here.


----------



## Rasha

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WOAH THANKS! YAY FOR T R A D I T I O N A L ! ! !
> 
> 
> Seriously though, Thanks everyone who voted for me  I really wasn't expecting to win lmao. Congratulations to Misera and Chibi, and everyone else for your amazing art!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else for placing in their respective contests!
> 
> *And most importantly Dont forget to Follow me on Instagram @Gumoelite for more average art :]*  :]]] <<< This is a joke please dont ban me.
> 
> *Edit: More importantly than that^^^ HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAUDINE*



CONGRATULATIONS BEN! AND TO EVERYONE!

LOOK AT MY FLASHY NEW USERNAME I CAN'T BELIEVE IT OH YEAH!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Baha said:


> CONGRATULATIONS BEN! AND TO EVERYONE!
> 
> LOOK AT MY FLASHY NEW USERNAME I CAN'T BELIEVE IT OH YEAH!



R-Cookies? Is that you? I saw you dropped the "mut" from your old username.


----------



## Rasha

Alolan_Apples said:


> R-Cookies? Is that you? I saw you dropped the "mut" from your old username.



You're correct sir. Do you like it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Baha said:


> You're correct sir. Do you like it?



Yes I do.

It's been a while since we saw each other. Do you remember who I am?


----------



## Rasha

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> It's been a while since we saw each other. Do you remember who I am?



Apples..three duplicates..dk64 blogs. I should be correct


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Baha said:


> Apples..three duplicates..dk64 blogs. I should be correct



I was Apple2012. And yes, I did have three girls that looked alike. MoonGlow is not the same though.


----------



## Rasha

Alolan_Apples said:


> I was Apple2012. And yes, I did have three girls that looked alike. MoonGlow is not the same though.



Yeah I also scrapped my old town and restarted, many times actually. Also I know your username, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## r a t

congratulations to everyone who placed, made it to voting and who won!! i'm shocked that my entry was even nominated nevermind making second place, thank you so much to everyone who voted - even if it wasn't for my entry! the theme of this years fair has probably been the best yet as it's pursued memebers to make the most creative and best entries yet, not just for the contests but for the events too, even though i didn't take part in everything this year i still thoroughly enjoyed myself and can't wait to see what the next fair/event involves - thank you tbt!!


----------



## sej

congrats to all of the winners! it has been so much fun!!

just picked up my raffle tickets


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Only one can win a raffle, but that doesn't mean that I can't wish that everybody wins the tetris raffle.


----------



## Bcat

It's been a good one. Thanks so much staff for this fantastic event!


----------



## Coach

Thank you to all staff for a fantastic event, and Laudine in particular for the beautiful artwork. I've really enjoyed the huge variety of events and cannot wait to see what you have up your sleeves for next time


----------



## Alienfish

Coach said:


> Thank you to all staff for a fantastic event, and Laudine in particular for the beautiful artwork. I've really enjoyed the huge variety of events and cannot wait to see what you have up your sleeves for next time



As long as we get even more bucket lineart and fun SH stuff I'm in


----------



## Bowie

I'm actually pretty devastated about spending all of my 45 or so tickets early. I had no idea there was going to be another restock. Guess I'll miss out on the two feathers I wanted!


----------



## Zane

lmao who changed h*lloween to christmas


----------



## Chicha

Zane said:


> lmao who changed h*lloween to christmas



For real, it messed up my pumpkin cupcake message lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> lmao who changed h*lloween to christmas



Yeah, I'm seeing this on my blogs too. Is this a hack or a glitch?

Looks like Jack needs to start delivering presents to good kids. And October 31st is another day we celebrate the birth of Jesus.


----------



## Alienfish

I have a feeling that's a certain admin's thing actually


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> I have a feeling that's a certain admin's thing actually



This site is screwing up a lot recently. Can the staff explain what's going on?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> This site is screwing up a lot recently. Can the staff explain what's going on?



Also, my blog has been screwed-up. I now see "Christmas" each time I see "H*lloween".


----------



## Zane

lol the Jack collectible. the one and only Czar of Christmas



Alolan_Apples said:


> This site is screwing up a lot recently. Can the staff explain what's going on?



i think it's safe 2 say that the christmas thing is intentional and also a joke


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> lol the Jack collectible. the one and only Czar of Christmas



You don't give Jack candy. Jack gives YOU candy. You don't need a costume. Just be good.


----------



## Oblivia

Don't censor bypass please.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Don't censor bypass please.



But why can't we say that word anymore?


----------



## Oblivia

Which word?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Which word?



The word for the October holiday. It's being replaced with Christmas


----------



## LambdaDelta

happy early Walpurgisnacht II everyone


----------



## Alienfish

Happy Labor Day 2


----------



## Mars Adept

I love Halloween, but I love Kracko day more. 

I liked the fair. I had fun.

(Please make the theme next year different, though. It was kind of all over the place this year? It was apparently supposed to be 80s but it had many other things from other decades.)


----------



## Alienfish

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I love Christmas, but I love Kracko day more.
> 
> I liked the fair. I had fun.
> 
> (Please make the theme next year different, though. It was kind of all over the place this year? It was apparently supposed to be 80s but it had many other things from other decades.)



Mhh, I can agree to this a bit. I mean creativity is good, but if you want more 80s retro games then it should stick to that and not be like hippie turtles retro or go too freely into others. Although I understand you reasons not being too strict on it since for one it's not an easy theme unless you are really into it.

No offence though, I liked doing stuff a bit too much non-80s retro maybe, I don't know but it was still fun


----------



## LambdaDelta

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> (Please make the theme next year different, though. It was kind of all over the place this year? It was apparently supposed to be 80s but it had many other things from other decades.)



the theme was just retro entertainment (bigger focus on video games for obvious reason, though with other stuff included too), but not specifically 80s retro iirc

and they do change the theme every year, so it's doubtful we'll get this one back anytime soon (if they ever decide to recycle themes)


----------



## Mars Adept

Sheila said:


> Mhh, I can agree to this a bit. I mean creativity is good, but if you want more 80s retro games then it should stick to that and not be like hippie turtles retro or go too freely into others. Although I understand you reasons not being too strict on it since for one it's not an easy theme unless you are really into it.
> 
> No offence though, I liked doing stuff a bit too much non-80s retro maybe, I don't know but it was still fun



I actually don't like the 80s that much. I would've preferred more 90s and 00s.


----------



## Alienfish

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I actually don't like the 80s that much. I would've preferred more 90s and 00s.



I'm more of a 60s-70s hippie gal so yeah if they ever go that theme I'll get like every game possible just to participate.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I actually don't like the 80s that much. I would've preferred more 90s and 00s.



That's not very bombdiggity of you.


----------



## LambdaDelta

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I actually don't like the 80s that much. I would've preferred more 90s and 00s.



in what world is the early 21st century "retro"

or late 90's for that mater


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> That's not very bombdiggity of you.



I pretty much hate the 80s so whoops


----------



## Oblivia

The theme was "*retro arcade*", not specifically the 80's!  Just saying though, the 80's was one of the coolest decades ever, especially in terms of music and movies.

This year's theme was my favorite, hands down.  I loved how it brought out the creativity of the community and I especially loved looking through all of the art contest entries.  So many great ideas overall.


----------



## Mars Adept

Well, they did use Kirby and The Amazing Mirror sprites for the House of Mirrors banner, that's a game from 2004... haha.

The theme was all over the place this year.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Well, they did use Kirby and The Amazing Mirror sprites for the House of Mirrors banner, that's a game from 2004... haha.
> 
> The theme was all over the place this year.



The mirrors usually aren't themed. Imagine how limited and easy a 80's themed house of mirrors would be lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I pretty much hate the 80s so whoops



You're 14 how would you know :thinking:


----------



## Oblivia

It's too bad to see negativity about the theme, but it seemed to be well-received by nearly the entire community so I'm definitely satisfied and happy most of you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> It's too bad to see negativity about the theme, but it seemed to be well-received by nearly the entire community so I'm definitely satisfied and happy most of you enjoyed yourselves.



I loved the theme way more than the previous fair honestly. Even if you don't like any media from the 80s, you can't go wrong with those 80s aesthetics.

Same with any retro/arcadey aesthetic for that matter.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

So, Oblivia.  Are you aware, as the Queen of Spook, that the word for the holiday on the 31st of October has been replaced with Christmas?  Surely this isn't your doing.


----------



## Mars Adept

Oblivia said:


> It's too bad to see negativity about the theme, but it seemed to be well-received by nearly the entire community so I'm definitely satisfied and happy most of you enjoyed yourselves.



Next time, could you please not joke and lie about red balloons and Holloween? It's upsetting to see you promise red balloons two years in a row, only for them to not be there. 

(I still like the new feathers, though. I like how the sweet feather has Kracko colors.)


----------



## Zane

this was my favorite fair yet and the rad bombdiggity theme was definitely a big part of it

- - - Post Merge - - -

all this talk about Christmas made me remember they're gonna start playing all the scary Christmas movies on tv soon and now i'm excited


----------



## Mars Adept

Zane said:


> all this talk about Christmas made me remember they're gonna start playing all the scary Christmas movies on tv soon and now i'm excited



Ah, yes, The Night Before Christmas. Very scary.


----------



## cornimer

Is the word Halloween actually being replaced with Christmas


----------



## Mars Adept

VanessaMay18 said:


> Is the word Halloween actually being replaced with Christmas



You just answered your own question.


----------



## cornimer

IT IS WOW
31st of October = Kracko day now?


----------



## Oblivia

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So, Oblivia.  Are you aware, as the Queen of Spook, that the word for the holiday on the 31st of October has been replaced with Christmas?  Surely this isn't your doing.



You all must be going crazy because I checked and everything's working fine.



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Next time, could you please not joke and lie about red balloons and Holloween? It's upsetting to see you promise red balloons two years in a row, only for them to not be there.
> 
> (I still like the new feathers, though. I like how the sweet feather has Kracko colors.)



I never made promises about anything.  I apologize if you took silly comments made by other staff members as something of a "promise", but whomever it was was probably just joking around and being a goofball.  We can't be all business all the time!

We also never give out information about planned collectibles ahead of time, so if you see someone say something like that it's safe to assume we're just joking around.


----------



## Lancelot

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Next time, could you please not joke and lie about red balloons and Holloween? It's upsetting to see you promise red balloons two years in a row, only for them to not be there.
> 
> (I still like the new feathers, though. I like how the sweet feather has Kracko colors.)



TBH I'd rather they have red balloon at Hallows Eve or something, reminds me of the film IT and the creepy girl from the family of blood in doctor who

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I really liked the theme cause even if I don't know butt all about retro gaming etc it was fun researching and it added a challenge. Like , I didn't know what balloon fight was until this fair


----------



## Mars Adept

Oblivia said:


> You all must be going crazy because I checked and everything's working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I never made promises about anything.  I apologize if you took silly comments made by other staff members as something of a "promise", but whomever it was was probably just joking around and being a goofball.  We can't be all business all the time!



At some point, you overdo the jokes to the point where it gets insulting. You seem to be joking nearly all the times, and it confuses me.


----------



## seliph

Monkey D Luffy said:


> TBH I'd rather they have red balloon at Hallows Eve or something, reminds me of the film IT and the creepy girl from the family of blood in doctor who



With the new It release I don't wanna see any damn red balloons


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> You all must be going crazy because I checked and everything's working fine.



It could be a problem with vBulletin or other software for this site, not this site.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> At some point, you overdo the jokes to the point where it gets insulting. You seem to be joking nearly all the times, and it confuses me.



How is joking around insulting? We aren't owed any collectibles anyways. We aren't even owed any of these events but they hold them for us anyways.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> You all must be going crazy because I checked and everything's working fine.



Ugh...isn't "the unnamed holiday" like, your theme?  It doesn't make any sense. XD


----------



## ~Unicorn~

ok
I just want that sweet feather tbh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

~Unicorn~ said:


> ok
> I just want that sweet feather tbh



Good luck snagging one!


----------



## Alienfish

I mean I guess the theme was a bit hard for me at first since I haven't been into retro gaming and especially not 80s for a while (was this real edgy synthpop gurl when I was like, 15-16 and stuff so yeah lol) but once I found my groove I guess I could do it  And yes I realize not everything was centred around that either.

Ah well, it's been real fun and I'm glad I took it more casual and had fun than last year imo.


----------



## seliph

~Unicorn~ said:


> ok
> I just want that sweet feather tbh



I still don't know whether I want a Sweet or a Boss more but that's even hoping there's any left after the winner restocks D;


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> How is joking around insulting? We aren't owed any collectibles anyways. We aren't even owed any of these events but they hold them for us anyways.



It's ok to joke around sometimes, but when it gets to the point where the staff are putting jokes instead of answers to serious and genuine questions(like "Why is the word for the October 31st holiday replaced by Christmas?"), that's when it gets to be insulting.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It's ok to joke around sometimes, but when it gets to the point where the staff are putting jokes instead of answers to serious and genuine questions(like "Why is the word for the October 31st holiday replaced by Christmas?"), that's when it gets to be insulting.



I'm not insulted, I'm just curious why they did it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Well, they did use Kirby and The Amazing Mirror sprites for the House of Mirrors banner, that's a game from 2004... haha.
> 
> The theme was all over the place this year.



I mean I understand what you're saying, but this honestly seems to be very reaching


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It's ok to joke around sometimes, but when it gets to the point where the staff are putting jokes instead of answers to serious and genuine questions(like "Why is the word for the October 31st holiday replaced by Christmas?"), that's when it gets to be insulting.



I've seen that it's been answered a few times by regular users though: It was a fun little joke by Justin last night. If they're joking around with answers, then it's a joke.
Aside from that, it's entirely harmless. Try to kick back and relax a bit lol.


----------



## Oblivia

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> At some point, you overdo the jokes to the point where it gets insulting. You seem to be joking nearly all the times, and it confuses me.



I don't feel as though I personally do this at all, but I honestly think feeling insulted by the fact that we didn't release the exact collectibles you wanted is a bit selfish and entitled.  You also were the first to post in the official fair announcement thread (a post which has since been removed) to express your distaste for the new collectibles that Thunder and Laudine put hours of their time into creating for no other reason than to make the members happy, which is far more insulting than someone joking about a balloon.

I rarely step in to voice my opinion about things like this for the sake of neutrality, but can we just be happy about another super fun TBT Fair and look forward to everything to come rather than focusing on everything you didn't like?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> It's too bad to see negativity about the theme, but it seemed to be well-received by nearly the entire community so I'm definitely satisfied and happy most of you enjoyed yourselves.



my biggest complaint is I never had the time to properly make any contest entries (and not only because it'd of been at least 10 more easy tickets for me)


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> I've seen that it's been answered a few times by regular users though: It was a fun little joke by Justin last night. If they're joking around with answers, then it's a joke.
> Aside from that, it's entirely harmless. Try to kick back and relax a bit lol.



It's NOT harmless. This changes the name of collectibles and threads, among other things. It's confusing.

Also, I'm talking about STAFF, not regular users.

(What's the point in trying to stand up when you're just going to get stamped on...)


----------



## Oblivia

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ugh...isn't "the unnamed holiday" like, your theme?  It doesn't make any sense. XD



Why yes, I do enjoy Halloween and all the related festivities very much!


----------



## Mars Adept

Oblivia said:


> I don't feel as though I personally do this at all, but I honestly think feeling insulted by the fact that we didn't release the exact collectibles you wanted is a bit selfish and entitled.  You also were the first to post in the official fair announcement thread (a post which has since been removed) to express your distaste for the new collectibles that Thunder and Laudine put hours of their time into creating for no other reason than to make the members happy, which is far more insulting than someone joking about a balloon.
> 
> I rarely step in to voice my opinion about things like this for the sake of neutrality, but can we just be happy about another super fun TBT Fair and look forward to everything to come rather than focusing on everything you didn't like?



I was looking forward to Holloween, but it's censored, so...

I'll just go away. No point in trying to voice my own opinions and concerns when I'm just going to be banned and ignored...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It's NOT harmless. This changes the name of collectibles and threads, among other things. It's confusing.
> 
> Also, I'm talking about STAFF, not regular users.
> 
> (What's the point in trying to stand up when you're just going to get stamped on...)



This is a website with very talented and hard-working staff that spend an enormous amount of time out of their lives to make us happy.  I don't think it's fair to be complaining about a little joke and making such a fuss when clearly no harm was meant.  We're very lucky to get nice events like this and beautiful collectibles to go along with them.


----------



## LambdaDelta

well I hadn't expected to see forum drama in the fair closing thread even before all the winner restocks were open to the public at the end, but....


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It's NOT harmless. This changes the name of collectibles and threads, among other things. It's confusing.
> 
> Also, I'm talking about STAFF, not regular users.
> 
> (What's the point in trying to stand up when you're just going to get stamped on...)



It is harmless. The names of threads and collectibles being *temporarily* changed for fun hurts no one. I don't know about you but I still have all my limbs last I checked.

Judging by the circumstances it's either just a little joke based on 1: In the discord we were talking about Christmas and some of us were scroogey or 2: People always rushing questions about the next TBT event after one has just ended.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I was looking forward to Holloween, but it's censored, so...
> 
> I'll just go away. No point in trying to voice my own opinions and concerns when I'm just going to be banned and ignored...



We aren't ignoring you and you probably aren't being banned. You're just being kind of unreasonable.


----------



## Alienfish

And yeah I really grew to like the collectible because they had a cool background (just like the glow wands from last year) so yeah I def. had loads of fun looking at these, and thanks to a very nice user I was able to get all 3 regular ones in the end(was up to like 49 tickets so yeah I was like welp lel). And yeah they were really cute too, so good job you guys on those!

Also it's kind of fun I mainly came back here to try get ahold of a dear friend and ended up staying and having such fun, so yeah thanks all the staff for making it awesome!


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> clearly no harm was meant



I'm very confused now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm very confused now.



Well you're kind of confusing the rest of us, so...


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well you're kind of confusing the rest of us, so...



....

That's ok...

I knew I was just going to be misunderstood anyway.

No matter how loudly I try to explain problems...


----------



## Lancelot

Jokes aside, I just came here to read the comments and see arguing. We are meant to be having fun guys, yea the red balloon isn't back but who gives a wet monkey fart when Laudine and Thunder spent hours upon hours creating new stuff for us.

Normally I'd be all about trolling and joking but At this point you're just being rude and ungrateful so just shh and enjoy the end of the fair >_>


----------



## LambdaDelta

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> No matter how loudly I try to explain problems...



that's typically a bad way to explain anything


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> ....
> 
> That's ok...
> 
> I knew I was just going to be misunderstood anyway.
> 
> No matter how loudly I try to explain problems...



The staff made a joke.
You were confused by joke, which is fine!
However, people explained the joke. By that point, everything should be said and done and moved on from. There's no reason to berate the staff for it.

That's all I'm gonna say about that 'cause like Luffy said this should be a fun time. We had *eleven* new collectibles to purchase and 1 new one to win. There's virtually 0 downsides here (especially since all of them look way better than a red balloon)


----------



## Mars Adept

LambdaDelta said:


> that's typically a bad way to explain anything



I don't even care anymore. I've realized there's no way I can solve my anxiety and other issues. I might as well just stay quiet...


----------



## Sholee

Thanks to the staff for hosting this event! Every year the fair seems to surpass the last!


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> (especially since all of them look way better than a red balloon)



deflated red balloon 2018


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> deflated red balloon 2018



Popped red balloon and it's just a string on a sky background with 2 red pixels above it


----------



## Lancelot

gyro said:


> Popped red balloon and it's just a string on a sky background with 2 red pixels above it



Or go crazy and just have a piece of string.


----------



## seliph

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Or go crazy and just have a piece of string.



"Inverted red balloon"


It's just the blue balloon


----------



## LambdaDelta

"red balloon"

is just the sky background, nothing else


----------



## Lancelot

@Laudine and @Thunder

Our ideas are sick, make sure to take note. Learn from the masters


----------



## Jacob

thank god rosetti finally won a trophy 



I'm next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaCoSim

Wth is wrong with yellow??? Or cyan, or orange, or indigo or bunny balloons, or heart balloons??? Why's it gotta be red???

So anyway, I could honestly care less. I luv the new collectibles and am just sad I didn't manage to nab more tix for MORE!!!

On to the holiday formally known as.... 1. It might be due to a post right after contest winner announcements that said let us get some sleep before u start talking bout Christmas. 2. In connection w/ 1 we were all. Joking around in discord last night about it. 
OR 3. Maybe we speculate a little bit on the next holiday and maybe there's going to be something to do with that in the theme somehow of the woods this year. The last couple years they've sent out little hints and clues in the prize packs for that special holiday. 


Now onto more important matter, guys don't be disrespectful to our gracious mods and admin's and helpers who have worked their ***es off for the last three weeks putting on what most of us think is a fan-freaking-tabulous fair! They do a lot more than you'll realize I promise so be respectful and stop being rude. They don't deserve that after all that they do for us.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, and I'd be careful when trying to argue with Oblivia, she  has the power to take away bells and tickets as we saw last year &#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ahahaha I'm just now seeing Kracko on the poster.  Nice touch, Laudine.  Looks like that damn spiky cloud's a meme now...


----------



## Oblivia

DaCoSim said:


> Oh yeah, and I'd be careful when trying to argue with Oblivia, she  has the power to take away bells and tickets as we saw last year ����



I can remove bells, tickets, *collectibles*, or THE ENTIRE SHOP FOREVER. 

Admin powers are no joke, yo.


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> I can remove bells, tickets, *collectibles*, or THE ENTIRE SHOP FOREVER.
> 
> Admin powers are no joke, yo.



or the entire forum apparently


----------



## DaCoSim

Oblivia said:


> I can remove bells, tickets, *collectibles*, or THE ENTIRE SHOP FOREVER.
> 
> Admin powers are no joke, yo.



I've got your back Oblivia!


----------



## aleshapie

Boy...apparently I missed out on Discord last night. 

All this BABY-ish complaining is exactly why people leave. We lose great members, who love the game(s) we interact with here, simply because childish members have no home training. What's worse, is that the don't know when to retract and shut their mouths when others call them out! 

Personally, I think this is one of best fairs thus far! I have attended several TBT events. Just when you think "boy, it can't get any better!" BAM, it does! 

Thanks for all you guys do!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> I can remove bells, tickets, *collectibles*, or THE ENTIRE SHOP FOREVER.
> 
> Admin powers are no joke, yo.



Well, it looks like you've taken away the Shop.  But will it be forever?


----------



## Oblivia

There are 3 of us who could have done this.

That gives me a 66.6% chance of innocence.


----------



## piske

That closing ceremony artwork is simply amazing... *_*

CONGRATS to all winners and the BIGGEST THANK YOU to the staff! Another really amazing and wonderful TBT Fair! <3


----------



## cornimer

Oh my gosh the shop XD I love this site

- - - Post Merge - - -

In other news...I was so sad about the fair ending that I went and ordered this shirt online



I need help


----------



## Meliara

Thank you staff sooo much for all the time and effort you put into the fair.  I greatly enjoyed all the events, even more than last year which I would have thought impossible to top.  The new collectibles are amazing. RIP my tbt. I enjoyed getting to know some more users and seeing their impressive entries. Y'all are awesome!

And also, I love Laudine dearly (Happy Birthday!!!) but let's keep her away from mirrors in the future, k? Kracko was 15+ hours of my life I can never get back and don't even have any tickets to show for it. =(


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ok, it was a funny prank staff.  Now can you fix the Shop?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Spear said:


> thank you staff for this fair! been here for 2 years and this is actually my first fair and i even won first place! was so close to being caught up tho lol. thank you to all those who voted for my arcade!



This makes me uncomfortable now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

VanessaMay18 said:


> In other news...I was so sad about the fair ending that I went and ordered this shirt online
> 
> 
> 
> I need help



Omg I want a kracko shirt now


----------



## Zane

VanessaMay18 said:


> In other news...I was so sad about the fair ending that I went and ordered this shirt online
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help



omg I want that


----------



## cornimer

It can be ordered at redbubble.com as seen in the picture


----------



## Meliara

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg I want a kracko shirt now



So Laudine, when are you gonna start designing shirts? I want the real deal.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Does nobody want the last poster? There's still one in stock.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alolan_Apples said:


> Does nobody want the last poster? There's still one in stock.


I'm pretty sure they're saving their tickets for other items to sell or keep.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Does nobody want the last poster? There's still one in stock.



I mean I would've maybe gotten, but then I won a tetris


----------



## Rio_

Uh... well after reading through all those pages of arguing, I just want to say again: Thank you, staff <3

As for the theme, I absolutely adored it! I might not have been around for the 80s (90s kid woooo), but because of watching so many reruns as a kid, I still feel super nostalgic about them lol (And retro gaming is such an A+ aesthetic)

I can't wait to find out next year's theme!

Ps. Is Halloween still Christmas? This is Halloween! This is Halloween?



dizzy bone said:


> Ohhh i voted for your piece! I love that cut out paper look!
> 
> Congratulations everyone! Thanks staff and mods for organising (and nominating my drawing lol :'D)... and happy birthday Laudine!



Oh wow, thank you! O_O I honestly thought any votes I got were from people accidentally clicking the wrong option ._.

I also want to say that your entry is -as they say- totally tubular! Your style is so cool and the whole thing just screams 80s- I love it!  
I wish that was a real fighting game... I wanna play it


----------



## Justin

Contest winners should _really_ consider taking off invisible mode right now...


----------



## Cheremtasy

Justin said:


> Contest winners should _really_ consider taking off invisible mode right now...



But I feel protected this way


----------



## Chicha

Justin said:


> Contest winners should _really_ consider taking off invisible mode right now...



Consider it done.


----------



## Cheremtasy

It took me 5 million years to figure out how to do it but here I am in all my vulnerability


----------



## Heyden

i too feel naked


----------



## Cheremtasy

Heyden said:


> i too feel naked



so naked... also justin ruined my line-up smh


----------



## Justin

Misera said:


> so naked... also justin ruined my line-up smh



You're welcome.

About to ruin it again.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Justin said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> About to ruin it again.



actually i think bronze works with my line-up


----------



## LambdaDelta

but does ～ALL THE COLORS OF THE RAINBOW～ work?


----------



## Chicha

The trophies look cute! ;v;


----------



## Cheremtasy

LambdaDelta said:


> but does ～ALL THE COLORS OF THE RAINBOW～ work?



No not really,,
Justin I'm mad at you again how dare


----------



## Chicha

Aww look at the rainbow feather! And our names are glowing! That's so neat! *o*


----------



## LambdaDelta

so nice of the admins to temporarily give contest winners better username colors than they have


----------



## Zane

LambdaDelta said:


> so nice of the admins to temporarily give contest winners better username colors than they have



I've never felt more powerful than when my name was pink

- - - Post Merge - - -

purple is good too


----------



## Heyden

oh they change colour
i legit thought my eyes were going crazy bc if i view from a distance it's purple and up close it was pink


----------



## LambdaDelta

Heyden said:


> oh they change colour
> i legit thought my eyes were going crazy bc if i view from a distance it's purple and up close it was pink



that's some skillful back and forth timing


----------



## Bowie

I'm pink, and I have my gold trophy!

So happy!


----------



## Bowie

I'm pink, and I have my gold trophy!

So happy!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Bowie said:


> I'm pink, and I have my gold trophy!
> 
> So happy!



Cool. I'm also pink. My silver trophy also looks really cool next to my final boss feather!


----------



## Heyden

i hope we get more mirrors to solve in our prize pack!!


----------



## Justin

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Okay! Every trophy, rainbow feather, tetris grid, and ticket prize should now be distributed. Enjoy your treats and please let me know if you're missing anything or you spot any error on your gift messages!  _There's a pretty decent chance I screw one up somewhere in all of them._


----------



## kiwikenobi

I got my Tetris grid! Thank you so much! ^_^


----------



## LambdaDelta

what a beautiful grid that is totally not how tetris works


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Does nobody want the last poster? There's still one in stock.



Would totally have bought it if I was in the US, man.

Also man love seeing those username colors and tetris grids... hope i win something from all the raffles hah


----------



## cornimer

The new user titles are so pretty!


----------



## Cascade

Thanks for the trophy!


----------



## Biancasbotique

want ..that...closing..poster....

- - - Post Merge - - -

omh ur pink names are so pretty!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Congrats to the winners! <3 
I would have participated this year but kinda got side-tracked with school >.<

Can't wait for next years fair though!


----------



## Lancelot

I was gonna buy the last poster cause it's Neato but I also don't wanna pay for postage so nah


----------



## DaCoSim

This is pretty rad Jubs!!! Thx!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Looks very good in my sidebar. Sorry apples, you may have dominated my sidebar for a while, but you should let other collectibles have a chance.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I was gonna buy the last poster cause it's Neato but I also don't wanna pay for postage so nah



how much is the poster? are they selling it like for real money?


----------



## Alienfish

Biancasbotique said:


> how much is the poster? are they selling it like for real money?



35 tickets. But if you live outside the US you have to pay the shipping($15 for rest of the world, I think $9 for Canada?) for it.

It's a bit too much for me considering our crappy mail service and I don't have PayPal, so.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Sheila said:


> 35 tickets. But if you live outside the US you have to pay the shipping($15 for rest of the world, I think $9 for Canada?) for it.
> 
> It's a bit too much for me considering our crappy mail service and I don't have PayPal, so.




aww so they are not selling for money? too late for me ..i did not participate in any events :-( hopefully next year


----------



## Alienfish

Biancasbotique said:


> aww so they are not selling for money? too late for me ..i did not participate in any events :-( hopefully next year



Yeah, you had to buy everything with tickets for the Fair. I don't know if she takes private/RLC commissions but yeah... Hope they come back when I maybe can afford it and lives somewhere not crappy mail lol.


----------



## Sophie23

I would of done the design a villager and interior one. 

I hope there's another fair next year


----------



## Capeet

Yay, thanks for the collectibles and tickets Justin!

the pink is real nice too but omg let me go back into hiding xD


----------



## Alienfish

disneyFrozen23 said:


> I would of done the design a villager and interior one.
> 
> I hope there's another fair next year



Me too, if they didn't completely kill off the Wi-fi and the 3ds by then, I'm getting the game for sure.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow, thanks for the Tetris Grid! Look at my lineup.

Also, I just noticed that the contest winner's colors change from purple to pink.


----------



## Sholee

Sheila said:


> Me too, if they didn't completely kill off the Wi-fi and the 3ds by then, I'm getting the game for sure.



Bruh... you don't have ACNL?!


I like the interior design contests but I can't really participate to the best of my ability in any of the them. My 3DS doesn't connect to my router anymore so no trades and I didn't play enough to have a good catalog selection. Sucks.


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> Bruh... you don't have ACNL?!
> 
> 
> I like the interior design contests but I can't really participate to the best of my ability in any of the them. My 3DS doesn't connect to my router anymore so no trades and I didn't play enough to have a good catalog selection. Sucks.



Yeah, mine is real crappy with any device in the apartment here so sometimes surprised I can be on the forum lol :/

And yeah dunno if I would have a chance still unless I came up with stuff super duper creative to members and staff style anyways so.


----------



## Amilee

this years fair was amazing and i loved the theme! 
thank you for hosting such a great event!
also i love my name color omg <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So does anybody want to try and beat my tetris score before the arcade closes?


----------



## Mars Adept

Is it just me, or are the colored usernames glowing?


----------



## Sholee

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Is it just me, or are the colored usernames glowing?



They're changing from pink to purple and back to pink again or we're both going insane


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> They're changing from pink to purple and back to pink again or we're both going insane



Me 3rd lol. Thought my eyes were flippin' before as well..


----------



## Paperboy012305

I haven't noticed it until a thread I saw said the same thing about the colors.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> So does anybody want to try and beat my tetris score before the arcade closes?



Why don't you try to beat my Breakout score? 

Tbh I suck at Tetris lmao I stick with Space Invaders and Breakout.


----------



## Verecund

Anyone want to try and beat my Hexxagon score?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Verecund said:


> Anyone want to try and beat my Hexxagon score?



Oh, hush


----------



## TykiButterfree

Thanks for hosting the fun fair events! And congrats to all of the winners! I didn't think I'd place in a tournament. The trophy is cool and so is the temporary purple name.


----------



## DaCoSim

Does the fair HAVE to end??? Whine!!!! Lol! 

Oh well... winter is coming! (Oct 2017)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

DaCoSim said:


> Does the fair HAVE to end??? Whine!!!! Lol!
> 
> Oh well... winter is coming! (Oct 2017)



And we all know what holiday is October 31st. Is it the holiday where Jack the pumpkinhead gives kids candy in their stockings?


----------



## Oblivia

I want that username color.  I'm honestly super jel over here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> I want that username color.  I'm honestly super jel over here.



You got an even better one. Red username users get to restock the shop.

I want a blue one though. I would like to see my username as *Alolan_Apples*


----------



## LambdaDelta

project staff have the best username colors of anyone tbh


----------



## Oblivia

Better in terms of CP accessibility and privileges but certainly not better in terms of aesthetics!  I mean, look at it... soooo gloooowy...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Better in terms of CP accessibility and privileges but certainly not better in terms of aesthetics!  I mean, look at it... soooo gloooowy...



Maybe they should start doing that for administrators, but in the color of red.

Even though I would like seeing my username as *Alolan_Apples*, I know you guys won't be hiring new mods for a while, at least until the next AC game comes out.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oblivia said:


> Better in terms of CP accessibility and privileges but certainly not better in terms of aesthetics!  I mean, look at it... soooo gloooowy...



But the red goes with this intimidating aura you got going on
jk dont kill me im just a scaredy cat and youve always been intimidating to me


----------



## Oblivia

Misera said:


> But the red goes with this intimidating aura you got going on
> jk dont kill me im just a scaredy cat and youve always been intimidating to me



Oh my gosh, you're adorable. I'd hug you if I could.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> You got an even better one. Red username users get to restock the shop.
> 
> I want a blue one though. I would like to see my username as *Alolan_Apples*



Blue apple?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Blue apple?



That's the username color of the moderators of this forum. If you are a mod, that's what your username would look like.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oblivia said:


> Oh my gosh, you're adorable. I'd hug you if I could.



Oblivia please don't joke like that


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> That's the username color of the moderators of this forum. If you are a mod, that's what your username would look like.



Wow I didn't know that, thank you for informing me that moderators have blue usernames 






Sarcasm intended.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Although the tetris collectible still looks good, there's no collectible on this site I would love anymore than the apple collectible.


----------



## Laudine

Misera said:


> But the red goes with this intimidating aura you got going on
> jk dont kill me im just a scaredy cat and youve always been intimidating to me



Aww no need to be scared of Oblivia, she's a sweetheart. Look, her avatar is super friendly too 







love you Oblivia please don't eat me


----------



## Cheremtasy

Laudine said:


> Aww no need to be scared of Oblivia, she's a sweetheart. Look, her avatar is super friendly too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love you Oblivia please don't eat me



Laudine you also scare me


----------



## DaCoSim

I want an Oblivia hug!!!! I'd like a bday girl Laudine hug as well!!!


----------



## Oblivia

Misera said:


> Oblivia please don't joke like that



I'm not joking!  Nothing says "I'm not intimidating" better than a nice snuggle.



Laudine said:


> Aww no need to be scared of Oblivia, she's a sweetheart. Look, her avatar is super friendly too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love you Oblivia please don't eat me



Hahahaha now I'm going to eat you for sure. 



DaCoSim said:


> I want an Oblivia hug!!!! I'd like a bday girl Laudine hug as well!!!



I don't blame you, I'm vrrrry huggable.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oblivia said:


> I'm not joking!  Nothing says "I'm not intimidating" better than a nice snuggle.



But I don't like huggles


----------



## Oblivia

Misera said:


> But I don't like huggles



Me either.  That was just a cover for me to suck out your soul and use it to power my existence for another 450 years.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oblivia said:


> Me either.  That was just a cover for me to suck out your soul and use it to power my existence for another 450 years.



See this is why you're the scariest D:
Stop consuming souls and stick to your fries and mustard thank you very much


----------



## Bowie

Just realised my name is glowing.

I'm _almost_ as glam as David Bowie himself thanks to this website.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Misera said:


> Laudine you also scare me



She is the one who made that Kracko mirror after all.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don't wanna add into the conversation, but I see the staff get to be all glowy too.


----------



## DaCoSim

Oblivia!!!! Your name looks super rad!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hyper-colored mods and admins!!!! I luv it!!!


----------



## Silversea

How come my Space Invaders highscore was not accepted? It was 2 hours before deadline. I know my Fishy highscore was late, but the Space Invaders one should have been more than safe.

This was probably the most fun fair yet. I think the theme biased me, but it felt more involved and unique.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm starting to see my name disappear and re-appear like a ghost.


----------



## Jeremy

Silversea said:


> How come my Space Invaders highscore was not accepted? It was 2 hours before deadline. I know my Fishy highscore was late, but the Space Invaders one should have been more than safe.
> 
> This was probably the most fun fair yet. I think the theme biased me, but it felt more involved and unique.



It was, you are listed in first place for it!


----------



## Justin

I didn't want you guys to feel left out from all the cool username effects.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> I didn't want you guys to feel left out from all the cool username effects.



Thanks! You're treating all of us equally.


----------



## Mary

It's like Halloween!


----------



## seliph

Please help reality is fading in and out


----------



## Vizionari

too much weird stuff going on, are you guys on acid


----------



## Justin

Vizionari said:


> too much weird stuff going on, are you guys on acid



Part of my post Fair recovery routine.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Vizionari said:


> too much weird stuff going on, are you guys on acid



Does that help with fevers because I'll take five


----------



## Thunder

Vizionari said:


> too much weird stuff going on, are you guys on acid



just justin being justin


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I didn't want you guys to feel left out from all the cool username effects.



but I thought we were a CAPITALIST system


----------



## ali.di.magix

Mary said:


> It's like Halloween!



Don't you mean that one October Holiday


----------



## Thunder

MayorOfMagix said:


> Don't you mean that one October Holiday



whats so special about leif erikson day


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thunder said:


> whats so special about leif erikson day



Leif Erikson was the first man to land on the Moon. That's why we celebrate his holiday.


----------



## Thunder

Alolan_Apples said:


> Leif Erikson was the first man to land on the Moon. That's why we celebrate his holiday.



ok thanks apple


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Leif Erikson was the first man to land on the Moon. That's why we celebrate his holiday.



Wrong he was the founder of KFC

Also omg Oblivia lookin' all snazzy


----------



## DaCoSim

Tom said:


> Does that help with fevers because I'll take five



Awe! Still sick, Tom?!?! I'm right there with ya! Fevers suck! Feel better!


----------



## Mary

MayorOfMagix said:


> Don't you mean that one October Holiday



Exactly what I typed.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oh so hallow een being changed to Christmas is happening to everyone? ;-;


----------



## Oblivia

Sheila said:


> Wrong he was the founder of KFC
> 
> Also omg Oblivia lookin' all snazzy



It must be my new eyeliner.


----------



## Silversea

Jeremy said:


> It was, you are listed in first place for it!



Ok, ok, I'll forgive whoever's mishap that was and pretend it never happened 

Thanks for the fair guys. It was a fun one this year. I only wish I could have been around more and participated in most of the events, as I usually do each fair. Real life timing was not great.


----------



## DaCoSim

Halloween is coming. (I just wanted to see...)


----------



## aleshapie

Thunder said:


> just justin being justin



Typical...LOL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Halloween.

- - - Post Merge - - -

**** IT'S STILL DOING IT


----------



## Bcat

i, for one welcome our new holly jolly censorship.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> i, for one welcome our new holly jolly censorship.



I've just plain embraced it at this point.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Wait I don't get why October holiday is censored now. There better be one y'know no more laziness


(I'm worried something irl is gonna happen at the exact minute the restock happens and I won't get the feather :c)


----------



## Thunder

~Unicorn~ said:


> There better be one y'know no more laziness



excuse me young miss could you repeat that i didnt quite catch what you said


----------



## LambdaDelta

~Unicorn~ said:


> Wait I don't get why October holiday is censored now. There better be one y'know no more laziness



what are you talking about? halloween in October is still showing up fine


----------



## DaCoSim

If you can't beat em, join em.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

DaCoSim said:


> If you can't beat em, join em.



I see we had the same idea.


----------



## Jacob

These fair restocks are really making it hard to sell collectibles !


----------



## DaCoSim

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I see we had the same idea.



Ha!!! Great minds!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> These fair restocks are really making it hard to sell collectibles !



Jacob, I'd buy tons if I had bells!!! Lol!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jacob said:


> These fair restocks are really making it hard to sell collectibles !



Haha, the second I manage to find someone to sell me a Candy Easter Egg for 650 TBT, the Shop is closed for restocks.


----------



## DaCoSim

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Haha, the second I manage to find someone to sell me a Candy Easter Egg for 650 TBT, the Shop is closed for restocks.



Right!!! Lol!! We're out getting a part we need to fix my car. While I wait on that, I'm going through my Pok?mon, making a list for Jake.
(Hoping to raise some funds so I can raid Jacob's stash!!!)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hidden my tetris grid collectible, and now I can't unhide it because of the shop being closed.

But at least all of my TBT bells are out.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

DaCoSim said:


> Right!!! Lol!! We're out getting a part we need to fix my car. While I wait on that, I'm going through my Pok?mon, making a list for Jake.
> (Hoping to raise some funds so I can raid Jacob's stash!!!)



Jacob's stash is amazing.  Can't say that I blame you (1,000 TBT Toy Hammer, holy ****!).


----------



## DaCoSim

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Jacob's stash is amazing.  Can't say that I blame you (1,000 TBT Toy Hammer, holy ****!).



Ikr!!!! Omg!! I'm still broke from Easter but hoping to raise my funds so I can partake!!! I used to have a hammer. A very sweet friend (one of my tbt son's) gave it to me. BUT I gave it back to him later. I kinda see Jacob as one of my tbt son's as well. He's just such a sweetie and I've known him a pretty long time. He's awesome!!!


----------



## Jacob

DaCoSim said:


> Ikr!!!! Omg!! I'm still broke from Easter but hoping to raise my funds so I can partake!!! I used to have a hammer. A very sweet friend (one of my tbt son's) gave it to me. BUT I gave it back to him later. I kinda see Jacob as one of my tbt son's as well. He's just such a sweetie and I've known him a pretty long time. He's awesome!!!




T.T ILY!!!


----------



## aleshapie

DaCoSim said:


> Ikr!!!! Omg!! I'm still broke from Easter but hoping to raise my funds so I can partake!!! I used to have a hammer. A very sweet friend (one of my tbt son's) gave it to me. BUT I gave it back to him later. I kinda see Jacob as one of my tbt son's as well. He's just such a sweetie and I've known him a pretty long time. He's awesome!!!



Ditto this! Jacob's momma did right! It's nice to see a young man with such respect and manners, but most of all a huge heart!


----------



## Lancelot

Well that was fun


----------



## Cheremtasy

Everyone is too fast I can't keep up


----------



## DaCoSim

Jacob said:


> T.T ILY!!!



LU2!!!


----------



## Heyden

I slept in yikes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Slept in, still managed to nab my feathers. RAD! Hope everyone else will be able to grab something they want during the restocks!


----------



## Cheremtasy

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Slept in, still managed to nab my feathers. RAD! Hope everyone else will be able to grab something they want during the restocks!



Those glam feathers look pretty great


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm so jealous of all these Glam Feathers haha.


----------



## The Pennifer

I just wanted to post my CONGRATULATIONS to all the prize winners!! I always love the art entries and am in awe of the fabulous talent! I really enjoyed the design a Villager and the retro room entries as well ... it was very hard to make a voting decision.

For me, the timing of this Fair was not great personally and so I couldn't throw myself into it all wholeheartedly, the way I would have liked to ... nevertheless, I want to express appreciation and thanks to all the hard work and talent behind the scenes!
Justin, Jeremy, Tom, Oblivia, Laudine  Thunder, well, all of you!
Looking forward to the next one!!

PS: sorry, but I didn't really _enjoy_ the mirror images 
I did *love* the Scavenger Hunts, and the art contest and the Colouring, Laudine 
And I loved the photography and the cooking ... ok ... it was ALL good
I still have some tickets to spend ... the Fair Collectibles also awesome!

Congrats again

-?(?`v??)-? The Pen


----------



## Thunder

did jacob just get adopted what the heck


----------



## Heyden

don't know why i was stressed, such intense!!1


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Heyden said:


> don't know why i was stressed, such intense!!1



I don't know why I stressed when literally I am here for this restock. DERP. Should have kept sleeping earlier. XD


----------



## Justin

Hi all,

The contest winner restocks are done now!

For those of you looking to pick up something from the Shop later when the stock opens up to all, here's a list of what is available as of 3:10AM Fair Time:

*Pinky:* 33
*Glam:* 9
*Sweet:* 3 1
*Rad:* 10
*Final Boss:* 2

_Update 6:40AM FT:_ Looks like the last winner tickets were spent on Sweet Feathers so... there's just one left now!

This may change _slightly_ since there are a couple winners who haven't fully spent their tickets yet, but it will be accurate for the most part.

See you at 7:00PM Fair Time later today!


----------



## skarmoury

Justin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The contest winner restocks are done now!
> 
> For those of you looking to pick up something from the Shop later when the stock opens up to all, here's a list of what is available as of 3:10AM Fair Time:
> 
> *Pinky:* 33
> *Glam:* 9
> *Sweet:* 3
> *Rad:* 10
> *Final Boss:* 2
> 
> This may change _slightly_ since there are a couple winners who haven't fully spent their tickets yet, but it will be accurate for the most part.
> 
> See you at 7:00PM Fair Time later today!






Justin said:


> _*Sweet:* 3_




**heAVY BREATHING*
*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

skarmoury said:


> **heAVY BREATHING*
> *



Only one left now... *&#55357;&#56851;*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't know what's more popular? Is it the sweet feather, or is it the Pokeball collectible? I think sweet feathers are more popular than Pokeballs, red pinwheels, white feathers, and the glow wands. Is probably more popular than the Sanrio items in ACNL are too. I'm even thinking that people would rather have a sweet feather here than a million dollars in real life.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't know what's more popular? Is it the sweet feather, or is it the Pokeball collectible? I think sweet feathers are more popular than Pokeballs, red pinwheels, white feathers, and the glow wands. Is probably more popular than the Sanrio items in ACNL are too. I'm even thinking that people would rather have a sweet feather here than a million dollars in real life.



We sure love our kawaii things. I love the sweet feather's pastel colors, but the glam just matches my aesthetic much better.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't know what's more popular? Is it the sweet feather, or is it the Pokeball collectible? I think sweet feathers are more popular than Pokeballs, red pinwheels, white feathers, and the glow wands. Is probably more popular than the Sanrio items in ACNL are too. I'm even thinking that people would rather have a sweet feather here than a million dollars in real life.



I dunno man, I really like the glow wands.  It's just the Sweet Feather has such cute colors and matches a lot of people's aesthetics.


----------



## Mars Adept

I don't like the sweet feather because it resembles cotton candy, I like the sweet feather because it reminds me of Kracko.


----------



## skarmoury

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Only one left now... *��*



WHAT THE HECK REALLYYYyyy ugrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

i cry


----------



## Cascade

Goodluck to the people who will get the last Sweet feather 

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> WHAT THE HECK REALLYYYyyy ugrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i cry



I hope you will get that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

skarmoury said:


> WHAT THE HECK REALLYYYyyy ugrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i cry



We believe in you!  You can get that feather.


----------



## Mars Adept

skarmoury said:


> WHAT THE HECK REALLYYYyyy ugrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i cry



Yeah, good luck on that sweet feather!


----------



## DaCoSim

Oooh. Good luck guys!!!! My tix are spent. Wouldn't have had enough for rad or pinky but that's ok. I got lots! Best of luck to u all!!!


----------



## Cheremtasy

The bloodbath for the final sweet feather is real...  rip good luck to anyone who wants it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It sure was a fun TBT Fair. I will miss the banner and shop once it closes for good.


----------



## Vizionari

skarmoury said:


> WHAT THE HECK REALLYYYyyy ugrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i cry



I really hope you get that sweet feather!! 

Anyway I won't be attending the restock this evening since I spent all my tickets. Good luck to everyone else who's trying their luck later today c:


----------



## seliph

i'm surprised Pinky isn't more popular
like she's cutesy and pink which is all tbt cares about right


----------



## Cheremtasy

gyro said:


> i'm surprised Pinky isn't more popular
> like she's cutesy and pink which is all tbt cares about right



omg lol ikr..


----------



## toadsworthy

Let's hope tbt doesn't crash with all the people killing each other over collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> Let's hope tbt doesn't crash with all the people killing each other over collectibles



They'll probably only kill each other over the Sweet Feather.


----------



## LambdaDelta

well I'll probably miss out on the feather, since I'll have to go help out with something else. because the dip****s that were supposed to come this morning decided to reschedule at the last minute for the afternoon into when the shop would be open to all

**** people


(will still have phone to make some attempt, but I don't trust it even 5% as much as I do the desktop for any potentiality of obtaining high-demand limited items. and I only trust the desktop about 5% at that)


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm glad I already have a sweet feather so I won't have to deal with this chaos haha


----------



## toadsworthy

LambdaDelta said:


> well I'll probably miss out on the feather, since I'll have to go help out with something else. because the dip****s that were supposed to come this morning decided to reschedule at the last minute for the afternoon into when the shop would be open to all
> 
> **** people
> 
> 
> (will still have phone to make some attempt, but I don't trust it even 5% as much as I do the desktop for any potentiality of obtaining high-demand limited items. and I only trust the desktop about 5% at that)



That's when I say, "excuse em sir, don't you know I need to buy pixelated feathers" how inconsiderate lol.... I changed my plans to drive home yesterday so I'm ready to go for restocks


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When Sweet feathers are traded on the TBT Marketplace, I bet the ideal price for the sweet feather is the same as the white feather's old price - 50,000 TBT Bells.


----------



## King Dorado

i kinda wish i had a sweet feather coz as others have noted, it does resemble Kracko...


----------



## Alienfish

Oblivia said:


> It must be my new eyeliner.



I bet 
--

*crosses fingers for all my entered raffles*


----------



## Cheremtasy

King Dorado said:


> i kinda wish i had a sweet feather coz as others have noted, it does resemble Kracko...



Right? I wanted one even more cuz it reminds me of Kracko haha
Kinda feel bad for the poor guy cuz he just turned into a TBT meme. xD I actually do like him as a character, I've always considered him to be one of the classic bosses like Whispy Woods.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

ONE SWEET FEATHER?!?!?!?!?!

I'm gonna die

- - - Post Merge - - -

Winner is probably gonna buy it though  at least there's the glam feather...


----------



## Vizionari

Misera said:


> I'm glad I already have a sweet feather so I won't have to deal with this chaos haha



same here lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> well I'll probably miss out on the feather, since I'll have to go help out with something else. because the dip****s that were supposed to come this morning decided to reschedule at the last minute for the afternoon into when the shop would be open to all
> 
> **** people
> 
> 
> (will still have phone to make some attempt, but I don't trust it even 5% as much as I do the desktop for any potentiality of obtaining high-demand limited items. and I only trust the desktop about 5% at that)



last year I managed to snag a star glow wand on my tablet so I wouldn't lose all hope with your phone o:

then again there were a lot more wands compared to only one sweet feather this year, so the difficulty is still there nonetheless


----------



## ~Unicorn~

As I practice getting the sweet feather quickly, I realize that if my stupid iPad doesn't refresh quicker I might be too slow.


----------



## Cascade

The lag will begin at 7pm.


----------



## Mars Adept

Cascade said:


> The lag will begin at 7pm.



Much earlier than that. LOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cascade said:


> The lag will begin at 7pm.



Be prepared guys! I don't have enough tickets for a sweet feather anyway, so I'm gonna let you guys take the last sweet feather. Either you get it, or you'll have to pay thousands of TBT for it (perhaps 50,000 TBT if that's possible).


----------



## Mars Adept

Alolan_Apples said:


> Be prepared guys! I don't have enough tickets for a sweet feather anyway, so I'm gonna let you guys take the last sweet feather. Either you get it, or you'll have to pay thousands of TBT for it (perhaps 50,000 TBT if that's possible).



Only one person on this site has 50,000 TBT, and it isn't even one of the staff.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Only one person on this site has 50,000 TBT, and it isn't even one of the staff.



You know that I'm exaggerating, right?

To be more realistic, I don't think it will sell for more than 6,000 TBT, but even that's still a huge bite out of your wallet if you choose to spend that much. The other new feathers don't even cost that much.


----------



## Jacob

ill buy it for 30k tbt srs


----------



## toadsworthy

Jacob said:


> ill buy it for 30k tbt srs



sold to you if i somehow get it


----------



## Coach

I'm kinda glad I spent all my tickets and don't have to deal with the restock  At least one person will have their wish for a sweet feather granted, while crushing the dreams of everyone else. Sounds like a fair trade to me!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I can't even believe how obsessed a lot of us are with collectibles (me included).  We'd rather grab a pixel image from a website with fake currency to display under our profiles than do things in real life.  The real question is, are collectibles a blessing or a curse?


----------



## Sholee

I wonder how many changed their mind now and plan to go for the sweet feather to sell for profits after all this hype.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sholee said:


> I wonder how many changed their mind now and plan to go for the sweet feather to sell for profits after all this hype.



Not me.  I worked too hard for my Sweet Feather to sell it, even if I am broke right now.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I hope the last sweet feather goes to someone who actually wants it rather than some sniper who simply wants to gain profit haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Misera said:


> I hope the last sweet feather goes to someone who actually wants it rather than some sniper who simply wants to gain profit haha



Honestly I'm just chanting for skarmoury right now because they seem to actually want to keep it.


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Honestly I'm just chanting for skarmoury right now because they seem to actually want to keep it.



Same. (Even though I myself buy things just to sell for profit.)


----------



## cornimer

King Dorado said:


> i kinda wish i had a sweet feather coz as others have noted, it does resemble Kracko...



Yeah same. As soon as people said that I wanted one so bad but I didn't have enough tickets left >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> I wonder how many changed their mind now and plan to go for the sweet feather to sell for profits after all this hype.



It's actually true that I like Bells over collectibles (except for apples). And I like holding a lot of TBT Bells. But I also like sharing my TBT Bells (especially to the poorer members). I would prefer not to have less than 10k TBT, so if I have anymore than 10k TBT in increments of 1,000 Bells, I would be hosting giveaways.


----------



## Vizionari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I can't even believe how obsessed a lot of us are with collectibles (me included).  We'd rather grab a pixel image from a website with fake currency to display under our profiles than do things in real life.  The real question is, are collectibles a blessing or a curse?



that's literally the question hundreds of us here have already been contemplating for a while now

seriously go look in the Bell Tree HQ and I'm pretty sure there's a thread buried in there that had a long discussion about this


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Misera said:


> I hope the last sweet feather goes to someone who actually wants it rather than some sniper who simply wants to gain profit haha



If I get it I wouldn't sell it in a million years. I love that feather


----------



## Zane

Vizionari said:


> that's literally the question hundreds of us here have already been contemplating for a while now
> 
> seriously go look in the Bell Tree HQ and I'm pretty sure there's a thread buried in there that had a long discussion about this



unfortunately i remember that hahaha
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...TIBLES-quot-A-blessing-or-a-curse!&highlight=
it's even the same phrase in the title


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zane said:


> unfortunately i remember that hahaha
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...TIBLES-quot-A-blessing-or-a-curse!&highlight=
> it's even the same phrase in the title



Oh wow lol.  I guess we never change.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> unfortunately i remember that hahaha
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...TIBLES-quot-A-blessing-or-a-curse!&highlight=
> it's even the same phrase in the title



Isn't that the collectible discussion thread from February of 1993? That famous post saying that greed isn't nice was posted on the day before I was born (which was February 13th, 1993).


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oh shoot I just realized my baby brother might want my iPad at the same time the restock happens....ok time to make plan B

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hopefully my ugly tablet isn't too slow...


----------



## King Dorado

last year i managed to grab not one, but two star wands in the post-restock shop re-opening!  
muwahahaha



Misera said:


> I hope the last sweet feather goes to someone who actually wants it rather than some sniper who simply wants to gain profit haha



eh but why should the last one be any different than the 39 before it??


----------



## ~Unicorn~

The final minutes are here  eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There is less than one hour left.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

King Dorado said:


> eh but why should the last one be any different than the 39 before it??



I'm sure not every single person who bought the Sweet Feather was looking to sell it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm sure not every single person who bought the Sweet Feather was looking to sell it.



I don't think Skarmoury will sell hers if she gets it. And I hope she gets it.


----------



## Cheremtasy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm sure not every single person who bought the Sweet Feather was looking to sell it.



For sure haha, mine was a gift


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oh, and this is the quote first made in February 12th of 1993:

"Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE."


----------



## Mars Adept

I remember that post. I still giggle from that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Oh, and this is the quote first made in February 12th of 1993:
> 
> "Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE."



Wow, there so much anger in that post.  Lol.


----------



## Cheremtasy

half an hour until chaos erupts


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Misera said:


> half an hour until chaos erupts



*Sits here with no tickets and watches the madness*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow, there so much anger in that post.  Lol.



Yeah, she was kinda angry when she said that.

But to be serious, the real post date was September 8, 2014, one day before I joined this forum. The reason why I said it was posted on February 12th, 1993 was because I was born on February 13th of 1993. If it really were that old, the following would be true:

- Back when the post was made, most of us weren't even born. Only a handful of members were born, and even they would be too young to be on this site.
- It would've been made back in the early days of the internet, back when you could print the entire internet into one book that you can finish in 24 hours.
- Most big sites we know today (Google, Facebook, YouTube, Wikipedia) didn't even exist.
- Nintendo was still in the SNES era, and not even Pokemon existed.

But since that was a lie I made because I mixed my birth date with registration date as a joke, we all know that it was made at least during the 3DS era.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Feather feather feather feather feather feather


----------



## Cascade

Sweet and Rad feather should be switch for the next fair.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cascade said:


> Sweet and Rad feather should be switch for the next fair.



What?


----------



## Cheremtasy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Sits here with no tickets and watches the madness*



Lmao me


----------



## Cascade

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What?



Rad=20 tickets
Sweet= 25 tickets


----------



## Mars Adept

This is kind of out of nowhere, but the final boss feather reminds me of Corrin.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

My plan is working well. I'm stalling in the bathroom, and have access to my iPad. Hope I get the feather....


----------



## Sholee

~Unicorn~ said:


> My plan is working well. I'm stalling in the bathroom, and have access to my iPad. Hope I get the feather....



the things people do lols

good lucks!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Sholee said:


> the things people do lols
> 
> good lucks!



Thanks 

If I wasn't in the bathroom my mom would make me do something at the exact second of the restock XD


----------



## Coach

Hey mods, can we have a sneaky yellow letter for those of us that have spent all our tickets?


----------



## skarmoury

I'm awake LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Mars Adept

Here comes the restocks!!


----------



## Justin

Coach said:


> Hey mods, can we have a sneaky yellow letter for those of us that have spent all our tickets?



It's nice to want things


----------



## pandapples

is the link leading somewhere else or is it just me..?


----------



## Hyoon

i'm prepared to see the 503 error page constantly


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So who got the last sweet feather?


----------



## Mars Adept

The site has literally been BREAKING from all the traffic. I've been getting 500s, 503s, Katie... LOL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Help...404s and Katies everywhere...


----------



## skarmoury

this is so nerve-wracking what the heck


----------



## Alolan_Apples

While you open the shop, can you restock a few chocolate cakes? I would like one.


----------



## Mars Adept

- - - Post Merge - - -

Haha, the sweet and final boss feathers sold out right away. Glam feathers are still available.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sweet Feather is gone.  I wonder who got it?


----------



## seliph

*OOOOH BABY BABY*


----------



## skarmoury

Goodbye, sweet sweet feather... you will be missed.
(lmao the shop doesnt work on my laptop but works on my iPad?? That's weird.)


----------



## ~Unicorn~

......

Sweet feather wouldn't add to cart....

Refreshed and it's sold out.

**** this


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Sweet Feather is gone.  I wonder who got it?



looks like you got your answer


----------



## ~Unicorn~

gyro said:


> *OOOOH BABY BABY*



YOU GOT IT?!

NO


----------



## skarmoury

gyro said:


> *OOOOH BABY BABY*



IT WAS YOUUUUUU aaaa I'm so jelly, grats!!


----------



## pandapples

whaa? literally clicking shop redirects me to "http://www.belltreeforums.com/install/install.php"


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

gyro said:


> *OOOOH BABY BABY*



Nevermind then.  Congrats, you must be like a master ninja.


----------



## Mars Adept

Rad feathers are the only thing left. Get them before they sell out, I guess.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gyro said:


> *OOOOH BABY BABY*



Congratulations gyro! Are you planning on starting a group using the group add-on soon?


----------



## toadsworthy

I saw the FBF was still in stock, but i missed that


----------



## toadsworthy

I got two glam feathers though


----------



## Cheremtasy

gyro said:


> *OOOOH BABY BABY*



Eyy


----------



## seliph

Alolan_Apples said:


> Congratulations gyro! Are you planning on starting a group using the group add-on soon?



no thanks i'm not oath


----------



## ~Unicorn~

And I was too late for a glam feather  should I get pinky?


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, yeah phone is ******** garbage

kept zooming randomly when I didn't want it to at all, which wasted like 2 whole seconds

though at least I was able to see the feather in inventory

tl;dr someone send me a negitoro feather pls. preferably one from the first stock, so it doesn't butt into the arcade lineup. thx


----------



## Rio_

The shop still doesn't even load for me I didn't even get a shot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Rad feathers are the only thing left. Get them before they sell out, I guess.



A second ago there were 6 Glam Feathers and now they're gone.  Whoa.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Yup, getting pinky. I don't like the other feathers a lot, and if I do get one, the rest of the tickets go to raffles which I doubt I'll win. But hey, not many people buy pinky so she might be kinda hard-to-find


----------



## Rio_

I just checked and it works on my phone but not my laptop???? (my laptop is STILL getting Katie) RIP glam feather


----------



## Irescien

That was the most stressful experience ever omg;; but i'm glad I was able to get a glam feather :0


----------



## skarmoury

Makoto said:


> The shop still doesn't even load for me I didn't even get a shot



This has been my problem too on my laptop! Glad I got my iPad as a back-up so I was able to load the shop. o


----------



## Cheremtasy

That was so stressful and I didn't even have tickets to buy anything haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Misera said:


> That was so stressful and I didn't even have tickets to buy anything haha



I know, right?  I was trying to get on the site but it kept lagging and all the while I was thinking, "I'm not even trying to get to the Shop.  Just let me in."


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The admins thought the rad feather would be more popular than the sweet feather. But the irony is that chocolate cakes are currently higher in demand than the rad feather is, and the sweet feather is more popular than the Pokeball ever was.


----------



## seliph

Alolan_Apples said:


> The admins thought the rad feather would be more popular than the sweet feather.



did they actually think it would be more popular than something that's pastel pink and blue? on _this_ site?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gyro said:


> did they actually think it would be more popular than something that's pastel pink and blue? on _this_ site?



When they price it higher and stock less, they usually think it would be more popular.


----------



## Mars Adept

Misera said:


> That was so stressful and I didn't even have tickets to buy anything haha



same, restocks are a nightmare lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Hello pinky.... ughhhh that feather though 
I should've went for the glam feather when I realized I was too late for the sweet feather I'm such an idiot
Well at least I have 3 entries for that leftover raffle and 1 for the Tetris collectible one. Maybe I could win?
Good night everyone :L


----------



## The Pennifer

I was able to get a glam feather ... using both phone and iPad ... I had Sweet in my cart but it disappeared 
Got back in and was able to get Glam 
Spent my remaining 3 tickets on Raffles


----------



## ~Unicorn~

gyro said:


> did they actually think it would be more popular than something that's pastel pink and blue? on _this_ site?



Ikr like 90% of this site is girly girls


----------



## seliph

~Unicorn~ said:


> Ikr like 90% of this site is girly girls



NOPE don't bring me into "not like other girls" nonsense

pink/blue pastel aesthetics are just really popular on here, with the guys too including myself.


----------



## Cascade

Worse than Posts Restock Bonanza?


----------



## seliph

Cascade said:


> Worse than Posts Restock Bonanza?



That was way more chaotic, ppl were legit mad at each other lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gyro said:


> NOPE don't bring me into "not like other girls" nonsense
> 
> pink/blue pastel aesthetics are just really popular on here, with the guys too including myself.



If this was a pop quiz, you get an A+. Pink and blue are really popular colors, regardless of if they are male or female. In fact, before the 1920's, pink was a boy's color, and blue was a girl's color (and this was around the time when gender stereotypes were bigger).


----------



## Rio_

Did anyone manage to get the restocks on desktop/laptop? 
(And does anyone know how to fix the shop and banish Katie to the shadow relm???)


----------



## ~Unicorn~

gyro said:


> NOPE don't bring me into "not like other girls" nonsense
> 
> pink/blue pastel aesthetics are just really popular on here, with the guys too including myself.



sorry I thought that was the reason lots of ppl wanted the feather XD


----------



## Mars Adept

I have five entries in the big raffle, so hopefully I win something from it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There's one poster left, but only two members can afford it now. Shall the staff lower the price?


----------



## seliph

Makoto said:


> Did anyone manage to get the restocks on desktop/laptop?
> (And does anyone know how to fix the shop and banish Katie to the shadow relm???)



I'm on a laptop, also Katie is in another URL entirely (i think it's like belltreeforums.com/install or something) so just change the end back to /vbshop.php


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Alolan_Apples said:


> There's one poster left, but only two members can afford it now. Shall the staff lower the price?



Someone's gotta make use of it.


----------



## Rio_

gyro said:


> I'm on a laptop, also Katie is in another URL entirely (i think it's like belltreeforums.com/install or something) so just change the end back to /vbshop.php



Everytime I click on the shop or enter the url manually it's still Katie :<


----------



## ~Unicorn~

gyro said:


> I'm on a laptop, also Katie is in another URL entirely (i think it's like belltreeforums.com/install or something) so just change the end back to /vbshop.php



Do you have a lightning fast laptop or run some script


----------



## pandapples

gyro said:


> I'm on a laptop, also Katie is in another URL entirely (i think it's like belltreeforums.com/install or something) so just change the end back to /vbshop.php



I tried that before and it still redirects to katie


----------



## seliph

Makoto said:


> Everytime I click on the shop or enter the url manually it's still Katie :<





pandapples said:


> I tried that before and it still redirects to katie



that's weird it works for me im sorry friends i have failed you



~Unicorn~ said:


> Do you have a lightning fast laptop or run some script



i have a good laptop + fast internet


----------



## Alolan_Apples

pandapples said:


> I tried that before and it still redirects to katie



Can you try re-booting your computer/tablet/phone? That would work.


----------



## skarmoury

~Unicorn~ said:


> Ikr like 90% of this site is girly girls



u got a problem w/ being cute and pink huh punk (just kidding)

Also I may not have gotten the sweet feather, but dang the fresh feather's got really soft colors too. I'm happy still lol ; v;


----------



## Justin

skarmoury said:


> Goodbye, sweet sweet feather... you will be missed.
> (lmao the shop doesnt work on my laptop but works on my iPad?? That's weird.)





pandapples said:


> whaa? literally clicking shop redirects me to "http://www.belltreeforums.com/install/install.php"





Makoto said:


> The shop still doesn't even load for me I didn't even get a shot





Makoto said:


> I just checked and it works on my phone but not my laptop???? (my laptop is STILL getting Katie) RIP glam feather





skarmoury said:


> This has been my problem too on my laptop! Glad I got my iPad as a back-up so I was able to load the shop. o





gyro said:


> I'm on a laptop, also Katie is in another URL entirely (i think it's like belltreeforums.com/install or something) so just change the end back to /vbshop.php



Seems like there has been some sort of caching redirect error, which is what you guys are probably encountering. I believe you all because I experienced the same issue myself trying to get the Shop open earlier! Unfortunately there really isn't anything I can do now after the fact other than apologize for it. 

If you encounter that problem, the best likely solution is to back out of the error page and do a hard refresh somewhere else on the main page or whatnot, and then try to go into the Shop. If you keep refreshing the broken page, you are just going to just refresh the error page, not fix anything.


----------



## toadsworthy

skarmoury said:


> u got a problem w/ being cute and pink huh punk (just kidding)
> 
> Also I may not have gotten the sweet feather, but dang the fresh feather's got really soft colors too. I'm happy still lol ; v;



fresh feather > sweet feather
tbh
green is great


----------



## seliph

toadsworthy said:


> fresh feather > sweet feather



*navy seals copypasta*


----------



## pandapples

Alolan_Apples said:


> Can you try re-booting your computer/tablet/phone? That would work.



tried just now. still doesn't work.. thanks though >_> this problem happened first on my phone then my desktop, so I thought it was a problem for everyone...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Telling this story to my child 10 years from now* "And that, my dear, is how mommy manged to get a pixelated feather image, despite the fact that everyone was tearing each other apart for it."


----------



## skarmoury

toadsworthy said:


> fresh feather > sweet feather
> tbh
> green is great



Really wanted fresh and sweet feather side-by-side for an extra soft palette for the sidebar !!!
Green is also like my 2nd favorite color next to blue so yes, green is gr8 10/10


----------



## Justin

pandapples said:


> tried just now. still doesn't work.. thanks though >_> this problem happened first on my phone then my desktop, so I thought it was a problem for everyone...



Hey, try following the directions I just posted. Go to the main page, or really any page that isn't the Shop on TBT, and do a hard refresh (CTRL+F5 on PC at least). Then try going to the Shop.


----------



## pandapples

Justin said:


> Hey, try following the directions I just posted. Go to the main page, or really any page that isn't the Shop on TBT, and do a hard refresh (CTRL+F5 on PC at least). Then try going to the Shop.



unfortunately, didn't work


----------



## Mars Adept

Justin said:


> Seems like there has been some sort of caching redirect error, which is what you guys are probably encountering. I believe you all because I experienced the same issue myself trying to get the Shop open earlier! Unfortunately there really isn't anything I can do now after the fact other than apologize for it.



You can restock letters.


----------



## Rio_

pandapples said:


> unfortunately, didn't work



I just fixed it by clearing my cache (it should be somewhere in your browser settings) Maybe you could try that?


----------



## Justin

pandapples said:


> unfortunately, didn't work



Just try clearing your entire cache too (different than cookies) if you didn't already just in case. Doing a hard refresh is like clearing the cache just for that one page, but it's possible depending on your browser that it just didn't do anything at all.


----------



## pandapples

Makoto said:


> I just fixed it by clearing my cache (it should be somewhere in your browser settings) Maybe you could try that?



oh god thank you ;-; this works


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hey Wreck-it-Ralph, I have a question. If the poster is still in stock by the time everybody has less than 35 tickets, what are you going to do about it? Like make it in a raffle?


----------



## Cascade

I wonder who got the last 2 Final boss feather?


----------



## Justin

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hey Wreck-it-Ralph, I have a question. If the poster is still in stock by the time everybody has less than 35 tickets, what are you going to do about it? Like make it in a raffle?



Probably nothing at all. It's not wasted inventory, we have to print them on request for which poster the purchasers want anyway.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

What am I still doing here....hmm guess I should give respects and love to my pinky or something

Pinky is one-of-a-kind, unique than the feathers. Maybe she won't be loved in the future because everyone is buying sweet feathers for 8,000 tbt, but pinky will be respected by me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Probably nothing at all. It's not wasted inventory, we have to print them on request for which poster the purchasers want anyway.



Oh I thought you already have the poster beforehand


----------



## Rio_

pandapples said:


> oh god thank you ;-; this works



woo! we're finally free from that monster -I mean- nice little kitten named Katie! >.>


----------



## Mars Adept

Justin said:


> Probably nothing at all. It's not wasted inventory, we have to print them on request for which poster the purchasers want anyway.



I could just make one myself at home anyway.

(Also, please give us the red balloon next fair.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

This may be off-topic, but...

Is it against the Rules and Guidelines to take collectibles for granted (like expect party poppers during New Year's)? Because I think selfishness is considered rude behavior or disrespect towards a site official.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I could just make one myself at home anyway.
> 
> (Also, please give us the red balloon next fair.)



I have received secret intel that every time someone asks for a retired collectible to return it's pushed back one year


----------



## Cascade

Time to goodbye for my glowing Username color.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I could just make one myself at home anyway.
> 
> (Also, please give us the red balloon next fair.)



Begging for a collectible doesn't seem to help very much...


----------



## cornimer

People have asked for a red balloon so many times we won't get one until 2089


----------



## skarmoury

Will balloons ever come back?? Things that keep me awake at night


----------



## seliph

VanessaMay18 said:


> People have asked for a red balloon so many times we won't get one until 2089



It's what we deserve


----------



## DaCoSim

If anyone buys me a rad feather, I'll make u a Pok?mon keychain!!! Lol! (I realize the chances are slim
To none, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway!!!) I make killer keychains!!!


----------



## Vizionari

lol I missed all the drama that happened  Really glad I spent all my tickets beforehand.


----------



## cornimer

If anyone wants to sell a rad feather for 290 tbt hmu


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh no, my tickets will soon disappear forev- oh

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanessaMay18 said:


> People have asked for a red balloon so many times we won't get one until 2089



so I'll be dead then

cool


----------



## Adventure9

Man when I missed my alarm for the restock and saw that it was 7:15 I thought I didn't stand  a chance for the glam feather... When I saw that there were still 9 left, I thought no one wanted them. But after I bought one, they were all gone o.o That was really lucky lol Still hoping for a sweet feather though too!

But yeah thank you mods! This was a very fun and eventful fair yet again! I wish I could have participated more ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wow! More final boss feathers are sold than rad feathers. It's heartbreaking to see that the rad feather is not loved as much.


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wow! More final boss feathers are sold than rad feathers. It's heartbreaking to see that the rad feather is not loved as much.



In a year when theres only like 10 in circulation, they will be worth so much TBT


----------



## seliph

If anyone has a hot or cool feather for sale hmu


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> In a year when theres only like 10 in circulation, they will be worth so much TBT



But still, I didn't realize how extreme the site's demand-side of the economy is. If I had 25 tickets, I would spend them on a Rad feather. But I'm all out.


----------



## Jacob

i know the chances of winning the tetris raffle r like super slim but I'm realllly hoping for that guy


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob said:


> i know the chances of winning the tetris raffle r like super slim but I'm realllly hoping for that guy



If you win, then that's good. But if you don't, you at least still have an animated collectible from last year. I know it sucks to not win this year, but if there was a legacy of members that won an animated collectible, you will always be part of it due to the moon wand. The only reason why winning a tetris grid was a big deal to me was because I never won an animated collectible before. This was something I wanted since the release of the green pinwheel. But now that I have a Tetris Grid, I am happy.

I hope Justin has a Youtube video of him revealing the winner of the Tetris Grid this year.


----------



## Bowie

Thanks for another great fair, staff. It gets better and better every year.

Accept 3D art in the art contest next time or else DDoS.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sad but also glad I missed the drama of the restock, congrats to those that got what they wanted. Going to miss my beautifully colored name because it perfectly matched my aesthetic. *crai* BUT I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO THE RAFFLES! Hopefully my million entries will help my chances in the art one. T_T


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Well, I am late posting this. I've been thinking about what to say but almost everything, in my opinion, makes me sound like a broken tape recorder.

I'm grateful and shocked at the same time. It's been 3-4 years since I submitted my first art entry for the TBT Fair back in 2014. Which the linework was originally done on a translucent cel sheet/s, then colored on pc using a mouse. My art has evolved since this, and TBT really gave me the confidence I needed, and have today. Thank you to everyone who has voted, admired, given me a kind word, or even artistically criticized my work over the years. It's unbelievable how I have placed in the top 3.... it's surreal. I enjoyed working on my entry this year. But I did question myself when I was drawing abs on a frog, well toad. Oh god, not Toad.

And Luffy (like I mentioned in VM, and PM to you), you freaking deserve first place. It's about time! Your traditional art is sick!

Congrats to all the contest and event winners, and good luck with the raffle everyone.


----------



## Alienfish

Glad I didn't have to deal with the restock drama to be honest  Can't wait to see whoever wins all the raffle stuff though


----------



## Biancasbotique

Did someone buy the closing ceremony poster? Can I see a snapchat of it? I am obsessed! I just wanna see what it looks like in poster form


----------



## Alienfish

Biancasbotique said:


> Did someone buy the closing ceremony poster? Can I see a snapchat of it? I am obsessed! I just wanna see what it looks like in poster form



No, there is still one left there. If it weren't for shipping costs and where I live I'd totally bought it man.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Sheila said:


> No, there is still one left there. If it weren't for shipping costs and where I live I'd totally bought it man.



awww i would have bought it with real money coz i got no tickets. but i understand the shipping costs


----------



## Alienfish

Biancasbotique said:


> awww i would have bought it with real money coz i got no tickets. but i understand the shipping costs



Yeah, I understand they need to have it outside the States since if they use USPS it's pretty expensive to ship worldwide unless it's like a shoelace pair or stuff.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I understand they need to have it outside the States since if they use USPS it's pretty expensive to ship worldwide unless it's like a shoelace pair or stuff.



If i have the tickets, I would have bought two and give you one!


----------



## Alienfish

Biancasbotique said:


> If i have the tickets, I would have bought two and give you one!



That's really kind, although I think you'd have to pay the cost for me and it would be pretty costy. Heck I bought two small shirts from the US once and they were like $35 shipping so yeah :/


----------



## Biancasbotique

Sheila said:


> That's really kind, although I think you'd have to pay the cost for me and it would be pretty costy. Heck I bought two small shirts from the US once and they were like $35 shipping so yeah :/



well i mean regular mail..i dont think it will be that costly for a poster yeah?


----------



## Alienfish

Biancasbotique said:


> well i mean regular mail..i dont think it will be that costly for a poster yeah?



well, if you use USPS then yes it will be costy unless you do smaller things like prize packs or shoelaces so yeah I think it will be with that size. Really nice of you but I don't think I could foot one of those for now anyway.

Ohh well can't wait for raffles tonight even though I'll be asleep lol


----------



## Mars Adept

I am also excited for the raffle. I entered five times in the big common collectible one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When the banner reverts to normal, and the shop closes...

I will be so sad.


----------



## Cheremtasy

W h e r e   i s   h a l l o w e e n


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

T h i s i s h a l l o w e e n


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This is halloween



Fixed! And I know the filters are still in effect.


----------



## Mars Adept

Under an hour until the shop closes! Hopefully the raffles will be held soon.


----------



## Vizionari

Can't believe the fair will be completely over in less than half an hour...I'm so grateful to have been through it all again :')


----------



## Mars Adept

Less than 15 minutes until the shop closes. Anyone who has any tickets remaining should definitely spend them right now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

shouldn't the shop be closed now?


----------



## Mars Adept

The shop closed just now.

I'm just waiting for the raffles, now. (There were 320 entries in the big common fair collectible raffle, and 102 in the tetris raffle.)


----------



## Paperboy012305

I loved the fair, i'm gonna be quite sad for it to go.


----------



## seliph

hey @ whoever's pulling raffle tickets have i told you how much i love you and appreciate you and support you and you look very nice today and


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Yep, the fair shop is completely gone, and the banner is slowly returning to normal.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Looks like things are going back to normal.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow now the banner just looks empty...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It's hard to adapt when you're getting used to the other display. But you'll eventually get used to the normal display.


----------



## lemoncrossing

I'm not even gonna lie when I saw the normal banner I thought the page wasn't fully loaded or that there was something wrong with the site


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow now the banner just looks empty...



Yeah, it feels like a ghost town now. But at least we had fun this year.

I can't wait for the raffle results.


----------



## Vizionari

Banner is gone ;-;


----------



## toadsworthy

Everything is gone I hate it


----------



## Cheremtasy

how barren...


----------



## Justin

I find the unpixelated banner font to be the strangest now. I forgot what it looks like.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Even the TBT Fair board set is gone. Be prepared for another long time when the banner is empty.

The only thing not gone are the collectibles from this year's fair.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It just feels... strange.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow now the banner just looks empty...



it's like taking your christmas decorations down.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

In hour from my time zone, the banner will be a plain fall one with a dark and starry sky. My favorite background for this site.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I see we have the bland banner back again


----------



## Bcat

the fireworks are over and now it's time to go home


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I find the unpixelated banner font to be the strangest now. I forgot what it looks like.



should've taken this opportunity to make an improved default fall banner


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> the fireworks are over and now it's time to go home



Yeah, that's exactly what it feels like.  I've been watching fireworks for weeks and now they're just over.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The good news: Everything in the background looks HD. We needed an HD background all along, but we didn't have one during the fair.


----------



## LambdaDelta

pixelated sprites>HD sprites, fite me


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Now it's just plain autumn. 

Let the depression set in .-.


----------



## seliph

ugliest site theme is back at its fullest


----------



## LambdaDelta

can't wait for halloween fun up next


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Now it's just plain autumn.
> 
> Let the depression set in .-.



*plays King of Pride Rock (from Lion King soundtrack)*


----------



## Cascade

The Arcade game will remove too?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I wonder if they'll do something special to the banner for Halloween?


----------



## Bcat

xSuperMario64x said:


> Now it's just plain autumn.
> 
> Let the depression set in .-.



all the leaves are brown, and the sky is grey....


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cascade said:


> The Arcade game will remove too?


Maybe yeah, I heard Justin was gonna remove it after the event closes.


----------



## Cascade

Paperboy012305 said:


> Maybe yeah, I heard Justin was gonna remove it after the event closes.



I see that right now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tickets should stop showing up in your sidebar too.

Sad to see the fair depreciate over time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They should make the sky gray some time. I would like to see that.


----------



## cornimer

Oh my kracko this is so depressing


----------



## Vizionari

Alolan_Apples said:


> Tickets should stop showing up in your sidebar too.
> 
> Sad to see the fair depreciate over time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> They should make the sky gray some time. I would like to see that.



Gray skies and brown leaves together? Reminds me of the song California Dreamin'.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Gray skies and brown leaves together? Reminds me of the song California Dreamin'.



I wanna make it look like winter is coming.


----------



## Rio_

gyro said:


> ugliest site theme is back at its fullest



Fall colours are lovely, how dare


----------



## Mars Adept

This is probably a bad question or something, but when will the raffles be held?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Makoto said:


> Fall colours are lovely, how dare



Yeah, fall is a very pretty season. And apples ate very cute.


----------



## cornimer

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> This is probably a bad question or something, but when will the raffles be held?



They said before results would be posted later tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## Mars Adept

VanessaMay18 said:


> They said before results would be posted later tonight or tomorrow morning



Cool. Hopefully that isn't too long.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Cool. Hopefully that isn't too long.



Just wait until 9:00 PM Hawaii time.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Makoto said:


> Fall colours are lovely, how dare



fall colors as a red to yellow spectrum are lovely

this just looks like someone defecated on the site


----------



## GreatUsername

Well, it's all over now....
Man this sure is a great time to be at the forums, glad I was able to participate in everything, make some great memories, and finally get the *Rad Feather*
Sure can't wait for the next on site events, those are bound to be great too!
Can't wait for next year's fair!


----------



## Mars Adept

LambdaDelta said:


> fall colors as a red to yellow spectrum are lovely
> 
> this just looks like someone defecated on the site



Great, now I can't unsee that...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> all the leaves are brown, and the sky is grey....



Good song tbh


----------



## Alolan_Apples

TBT was way better than LBPC (the other vBulletin site I used to go to. The only site events for LBPC are spotlights and contests, which are Little Big Planet related and not site related. Even prizes go to your game in Little Big Planet and not on LBPC. And yes, there is an open interaction between the developers and consumers of Little Big Planet.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> TBT was



wait, so what went wrong?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> wait, so what went wrong?



Nothing went wrong. Little Big Planet Central isn't all that bad, but I found this site to be a lot better. LBPC doesn't have virtual currency, collectibles, site events like the fair, or changing banners like what TBT has. Also, I believe the original administrator is long gone (LBPC started in 2008), but at least TBT's original administrator was still here.


----------



## Justin

*Raffle Winners*​
*Animal Crossing Perler Bead Sprite*







*Winner:*
ZebraQueen​

*Nintendo amiibo of Your Choice*






*Winners:*
Tee-Tee
Coach​

*Nintendo eShop Gift Card*






*Winners:*
umeiko
hillaruhsaur​

*Custom Animal Crossing or Original Character Line Art*






*Winners:*
KaydeeKrunk​

*Tetris Grid Leftover Tickets Raffle*







Spoiler: The winner of...






Spoiler: ...The Bell Tree Fair...






Spoiler: ...2017 Animated...






Spoiler: ...Tetris Grid Collectible...






Spoiler: ...is...






Spoiler: just kidding one more


































 Believe_In_Kittens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















































*Super Duper Mega Leftover Tickets Raffle*


















*Winners:*
ZombifiedHorror - Goomba
ACNLover10 - Goomba
tifachu - Invader
Dad - Invader
Araie - Hot Feather
Sheila - Hot Feather
SensaiGallade - Cool Feather
roseflower - Cool Feather
magicaldonkey - Fresh Feather
Shiny Spritzee - Fresh Feather​

Collectible prizes will be distributed by Justin soon. Physical + eShop prizes will be handled by Jeremy and you can expect a PM from him soon with more information on claiming your prize. For the Custom Line Art prizes, please contact Laudine with information on your request. This is for both raffle winners and regular prize purchases.

Please be aware that it could take up to 1-2 months for all of our prizes to be taken care of. We appreciate your patience!

*Congratulations to all of our winners!*​


----------



## LambdaDelta

congrats to all you lucky gamblers


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats to all the winners! Especially KaydeeKrunk. Why not tell Laudine to draw a cute snake?


----------



## sizzi

Congrats to all the raffle winners 

So sad to see the art in the banner at the top gone but all good things must come to an end :')

Thanks again to all the staff for a wonderful event and start to the school year!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Congrats to the winners!  I'm glad KaydeeKrunk won that artwork.  Again, thanks for hosting the Fair for yet another year, staff!  I had a great time.


----------



## Cascade

Congratulations


----------



## cornimer

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## hestu

Hooray eshop card!!!!  thank you staff! Congrats to the rest of the winners!!!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Congrats to all of the raffle winners!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Congrats to the raffle winners!

I just PMed Laudine my line-art request I purchased in August. I can't wait to color mine. I would also like to see Makoto's and KaydeeKrunk's when they are finished.


----------



## LambdaDelta

well now that that's over, time to get into the halloween festivities


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> well now that that's over, time to get into the halloween festivities



I'm more ready for the Christmas event than the October holiday event.


----------



## King Dorado

congrats to all the raffle winners, contest winners, and event winners!

and congrats and thank you to staff for an outstanding event!
thanks to Laudine for new feathers and all the forum artwork, to Thunder for the video game collectibles and the awesome Tetris prizes, and to all the admins and mods for your time and effort in the planning and running of the Fair!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm more ready for the Christmas event than the October holiday event.



can't wait for Christmas in October


----------



## roseflower

Wow, thanks so much for the feather


----------



## The Pennifer

Congratulations to all the winners 
That Tetris Grid Raffle spoilers announcement was priceless!  (a 7 layered spoiler - I'm exhausted!)
Special congrats to Believe_In_Kittens
And to KaydeeKrunk - woo! Laudine's beautiful art! (Not jealous - nope)


----------



## Justin

Collectible prize distribution should be completed! The Super Duper raffle ones are super sneaky, so you won't get a PM notification and the collectible will be defaulted to hidden. Be sure to find it in your inventory to display!

Now that EVERYTHING is over... I'M GOING TO DISNEYLAND BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Elijo

hello darkness my old friend


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Collectible prize distribution should be completed! The Super Duper raffle ones are super sneaky, so you won't get a PM notification and the collectible will be defaulted to hidden. Be sure to find it in your inventory to display!
> 
> Now that EVERYTHING is over... I'M GOING TO DISNEYLAND BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


You can never seem to have enough fun, can you?


----------



## Rio_

Congrats everyone!  

...Now I'm kind of sad because the last part of the fair is officially over


----------



## Jacob

Thank you staff for all your hard work and for another awesome fair


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Makoto said:


> Congrats everyone!
> 
> ...Now I'm kind of sad because the last part of the fair is officially over



Me too! But at least we both got custom line-art. So Bucket of Paint still continues, until you actually finish coloring your lineart.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Collectible prize distribution should be completed! The Super Duper raffle ones are super sneaky, so you won't get a PM notification and the collectible will be defaulted to hidden. Be sure to find it in your inventory to display!
> 
> Now that EVERYTHING is over... I'M GOING TO DISNEYLAND BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Welcome to the United States!


----------



## toadsworthy

we still have prize pack distribution


----------



## Justin

toadsworthy said:


> we still have prize pack distribution



*NOT MY JOB*

Thank god.

Good luck Jeremy!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The TBT Fair lasted exactly 30 days. Had it started at the end of October, it would be December by now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

but there's 30 days in november


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> but there's 30 days in november



I may have done my math wrong, but I can do math pretty well.

3x[SUP]2[/SUP] - 12 = 15
3x[SUP]2[/SUP] - 12 + 12 = 15 + 12
3x[SUP]2[/SUP] = 27
3x[SUP]2[/SUP]/3 = 27/3
x[SUP]2[/SUP] = 9
√(x[SUP]2[/SUP]) = √9
x = ?3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*punches though screen* YAAASSSS! I guess all hose tickets I bought counted for something!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> I may have done my math wrong, but I can do math pretty well.
> 
> 3x[SUP]2[/SUP] - 12 = 15
> 3x[SUP]2[/SUP] - 12 + 12 = 15 + 12
> 3x[SUP]2[/SUP] = 27
> 3x[SUP]2[/SUP]/3 = 27/3
> x[SUP]2[/SUP] = 9
> √(x[SUP]2[/SUP]) = √9
> x = ?3



but there's 30 days in november


----------



## Vizionari

congrats to the raffle winners


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> but there's 30 days in november



What if the fair actually lasted 32 days (first day being the holiday the filter is currently attacking)?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

In case if you're wondering, I went back through the site's previous closing ceremonies on the TBT Fair and recorded everyone who won an event that awards you a green pinwheel, crescent moon wand, or tetris grid collectible. At least 90 different members won one of these three animated collectibles. This does not include the staff that earned them for their hard work, but including everyone that got a staff favorite or win an event (including the raffles). I even know their updated usernames they acquired some time after the announcements.

Congrats to the following for winning an animated collectible in the entire history of the TBT Fair:

- Ably.Saucey
- ADanishMuffin
- aleshapie
- AlienLiaru
- Alolan_Apples
- Amissapanda
- amye.miller
- Araie
- Believe_In_Kittens
- Blizzard
- BluePikachu47
- BungoTheElf
- Bunstelle
- Byngo
- Callaway
- Capeet
- chaicow
- Chibi.Hoshi
- Cinny
- Coach
- CometCatcher
- DaCoSim*
- DarkDesertFox
- Debra
- derezzed
- Dogemon
- Eldin
- ElysiaCrossing
- EmmaFrost
- Fleshy
- Flyffel
- Gir
- Graciella
- gyro
- hallebean
- Heyden
- Ichigo.
- Jacob
- Jarrad
- Javocado
- jlee102083
- kayleee
- Kazelle
- Kiikay
- King Dorado
- kiwikenobi
- LambdaDelta
- lau.
- Lock
- Lythelys
- maarowak
- Macaron126
- Makoto
- Megu-Chan (Luz)
- megumin
- Meliara
- Misera
- Monkey D Luffy
- Neester14
- oath2order*
- Oblivia**
- padfoot6
- PandaNikita
- pandapples
- Paperboy012305
- Peisinoe
- p e p p e r
- PinkStarburst
- pokedude14
- Rasumii
- Rosetti
- Rosorelle
- sally.
- SaltedKaramel
- Serine_Sapphire88
- Sheila
- Sholee
- sizzi
- skarmoury
- Sparro
- Starmanfan
- strawberrywine
- SuperPenguin
- The Hidden Owl
- thoraofasgard
- toadsworthy
- Trickilicky
- umeiko
- xSuperMario64x
- Zane

*oath2order and DaCoSim both won all three animated collectibles.
**Although Oblivia won an animated collectible as a regular user, she is currently a moderator/administrator.

If your name doesn't show up on the list, don't be upset. There's always next year, where more chances are available. And yes, most of the green pinwheel winners hardly go here anymore, but they still have the honor.

And let's not forget the list of staff members that helped run the 2014, 2016, and 2017 events:

- Jeremy
- Justin
- Oblivia
- Tom
- Jake
- Murray
- Laudine
- Peter
- Thunder
- Tina
- Jas0n
- Prof Gallows
- Caius
- Kaiaa
- Gandalf

Yes, I have a good memory of the past, hence why I named them.


----------



## Barbara

Ahh... I really hoped I'd win that amiibo raffle. I originally wanted to buy the amiibo card pack, but it was sold out already. Instead I spent my 50 tickets on 10 raffle tickets, hoping I'd win. Now I've wasted all my tickets and I've nothing to show for it.  Oh well.


----------



## Coach

Hey I won the amiibo raffle again hooray! Congrats to all the other winners! Now who to choose...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> What if the fair actually lasted 32 days (first day being the holiday the filter is currently attacking)?



don't know what you're talking about. halloween still shows up perfectly fine for me

but yes, then it'd be December


----------



## LambdaDelta

well I just went and edited my address for the prize pack

hooray for still having the PM from last year's fair

(gonna wait for jeremy to officially send out the shipping info how-to PMs though before I post any sticker requests or bump my thread  anything else)


----------



## Alienfish

Omg, I won a hot feather? Coool beans! 

Grats to everyone else as well totally not jelly of kaydee not at all xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> all the leaves are brown, and the sky is grey....



i've been for a walk, on such a winter's day

a+ song


----------



## Zerous

Oh my gosh I just saw this. Thanks you so much!!! 
Congratulations to all the other winners of the raffles and to the winners of the events/contests!


----------



## Mars Adept

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Oh my gosh I just saw this. Thanks you so much!!!
> Congratulations to all the other winners of the raffles and to the winners of the events/contests!



Yeah, congrats on the tetris collectible.


----------



## DaCoSim

Congrats raffle winners!!!! 

What a great fair!!!

Pretty sad it's over


----------



## Alienfish

DaCoSim said:


> Congrats raffle winners!!!!
> 
> What a great fair!!!
> 
> Pretty sad it's over &#55357;&#56877;



Samee!

next time i will come after whatever animated collectible by then...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The TBT Fair is over, but the saga of the 2017 fair still continues. It started back on August 7th, 2017 when they first announced the TBT Fair. Now we have to wait for everyone to get their real-world prizes. Once the mini-event exclusive for Prize Pack winners ends, the saga officially ends. But the prize pack event is not part of the TBT Fair. It's only related because they involve the prize packs you can get at the TBT Fair.


----------



## King Dorado

most of all i will miss Kracko....


----------



## DaCoSim

King Dorado said:


> most of all i will miss Kracko....





Long live Kracko!!!


----------



## cornimer

King Dorado said:


> most of all i will miss Kracko....



The Kracko memes better not die with this fair


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> most of all i will miss Kracko....



Nooo take him away already!

I'm gonna miss Laudine's beautiful bucket event though the most, since it has evolved really well and in the right direction to this fair. Hope it comes back soon!


----------



## Tee-Tee

Wow, didn't even know that I won some thing! Good job that I checked ^^'
For my first fair I had a great time and can't wait for next year~
Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Zane

oh god the banner //logs back out


congrats to the raffle winners ;D


----------



## DaCoSim

Zane said:


> oh god the banner //logs back out
> 
> 
> congrats to the raffle winners ;D




Wow Zane. That's a highly expensive (and coveted) line up you've got there!!!


----------



## Zane

DaCoSim said:


> Wow Zane. That's a highly expensive (and coveted) line up you've got there!!!



Yes, u can't really put a price on flowers from friends.. (ღ ❛ᴗ❛ )


----------



## Chicha

Congrats to all the raffle winners!!

This year was pretty fun so thanks again staff for another great Fair! <3


----------



## ZebraQueen

OMG
I WON THE PERLER BEAD
YESSSS!!!!!!!! It was the only thing I wanted and I got it~

Sadly this will be my last post because of new hurricane


----------



## YunaMoon

Please be safe ZebraQueen!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Wow I'm so not used to the old plain banner...


----------



## Alienfish

~Unicorn~ said:


> Wow I'm so not used to the old plain banner...



same omg.

also ya grats zebra and stay safe!


----------



## cornimer

Praying for you Zebra! I'm so glad you won <3


----------



## Aniko

Thank you to all the staff for the activities, it was really fun! Congratulation to the winners!


----------



## Araie

Wowow I just checked this thread again and discovered that I won a Hot Feather? And I only bought one ticket?? I am definitely surprised by my luck, so thanks to my not-so-crummy luck for once, and to the mods for hosting the leftover collectibles raffle, along with the fair. Also, f you can even imagine, this fair was even better than last year, and last year was so much fun to be in! So, thanks to the staff and attendees to making this a once again great fair for me and everyone else as well.


----------



## Kuroh

AAHHH I wasn't expecting to win the e-shop raffle since I don't have much luck with raffles, but seeing it today was such a nice surprise ; v ; I had a really tough day today, so this helped brighten it up a lot! Thank you so much!!!! <3

Congratulations to the other raffle winners as well!!


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> -snip-



This is TBT Bell farming.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> This is TBT Bell farming.



I compiled a list solely to show everyone who won an animated collectible from the last three TBT Fairs. Not only that, but we don't even get paid for posting in the Bulletin Board.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Seems that the raffle winners were picked. Didn't win, oh well...


----------



## skarmoury

Ayy I realized I never really posted here

Congrats to all the winners, be it contests, events, or raffles!! I actually had a lot of fun despite having to make extra time in the middle of my studies in order to join as many contests as I could. ; v; I hope everyone had as much fun as I did, and props to the staff for another successful event!
Can't wait for news about the prize packs, since it's my first time ordering those. TBT will always have a special place in my heart. c:

P.S.: I may not initially have gotten a sweet feather from the Shop, but I guess it was still fated for me to own one... <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Welp, the pink contest winner usernames disappeared, but the staff still have color-changing usernames.


----------



## oath2order

Alolan_Apples said:


> Welp, the pink contest winner usernames disappeared, but the staff still have color-changing usernames.



That is correct.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

skarmoury said:


> Ayy I realized I never really posted here
> 
> Congrats to all the winners, be it contests, events, or raffles!! I actually had a lot of fun despite having to make extra time in the middle of my studies in order to join as many contests as I could. ; v; I hope everyone had as much fun as I did, and props to the staff for another successful event!
> Can't wait for news about the prize packs, since it's my first time ordering those. TBT will always have a special place in my heart. c:
> 
> P.S.: I may not initially have gotten a sweet feather from the Shop, but I guess it was still fated for me to own one... <3



Honestly it's just so nice to see someone who truly wanted a Sweet Feather get one.  It seems like everyone's trying to sell theirs...


----------



## oath2order

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Honestly it's just so nice to see someone who truly wanted a Sweet Feather get one.  It seems like everyone's trying to sell theirs...



I blame capitalism.


----------



## Sholee

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Honestly it's just so nice to see someone who truly wanted a Sweet Feather get one.  It seems like everyone's trying to sell theirs...



I don't blame them, it's the only viable way to make bells these days.


----------



## Geoni

Nice. I only had one ticket leftover to put into that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Honestly it's just so nice to see someone who truly wanted a Sweet Feather get one.  It seems like everyone's trying to sell theirs...



Yeah. Even I wanted one just for profit, but the only ones that deserve it are the ones that will keep it.


----------



## Capeet

Ok but does anyone else's TBT do this?







It's been happening to all spoilers ever since this thread was created


----------



## LambdaDelta

no, my spoilers aren't artsy as ****

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Honestly it's just so nice to see someone who truly wanted a Sweet Feather get one.  It seems like everyone's trying to sell theirs...



I mean the people buying will get the sweet feather(s) they want

there's just the pesky problem of plenty of users being unable to afford the overinflated market prices, even with it being overall devalued


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I already miss the arcade.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I already miss the arcade.



Me too, I understand why they removed it though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sheila said:


> Me too, I understand why they removed it though.



To break my heart?


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> To break my heart?



Nah. However most of these can be found on other sites, especially Tetris and probably more.

But since they were giving tickets and the whole fair was retro/game themed it wouldn't be as special to keep them around forever.


----------



## Lancelot

Capeet said:


> Ok but does anyone else's TBT do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been happening to all spoilers ever since this thread was created



I wish my spoilers looked this sexy and beautiful and amazing wowowowowow


----------



## LambdaDelta

Sheila said:


> Nah. However most of these can be found on other sites, especially Tetris and probably more.
> 
> But since they were giving tickets and the whole fair was retro/game themed it wouldn't be as special to keep them around forever.



I'm pretty sure it mainly just has to do with it eating up more of the forums' data than they'd like on a routine basis


----------



## Capeet

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I wish my spoilers looked this sexy and beautiful and amazing wowowowowow


Ikr!? 
I hope they'll stay that way tbh. I can think of worse glitches than your fab art showing up everywhere!


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm pretty sure it mainly just has to do with it eating up more of the forums' data than they'd like on a routine basis



Yeah that too probably. Also ayy can't wait for the prize pack to get here when it does


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Another remnant of the TBT Fair disappears. Now moderators' usernames are one color. Same for admins and project staff.


----------



## LambdaDelta

and now the cue the start of the endless "where's my prize pack?", between now and when they actually get delivered


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I kinda felt that last year's closing ceremony thread was busier than this year's. Is it because of how inactive TBT has gotten?


----------



## LambdaDelta

but this one has 6 more pages over it


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> and now the cue the start of the endless "where's my prize pack?", between now and when they actually get delivered



Ha, well it will come when it comes. If it's USPS shipping then it will probably take some time and I'm fine man, I don't expect it here in 2 days.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Alolan_Apples said:


> Another remnant of the TBT Fair disappears. Now moderators' usernames are one color. Same for admins and project staff.



Yeah I'm still salty about it. I wanted it forever. =[


----------



## N a t

Don't mind me, just lurkin' till' the Woods return. I kinda miss jus' being a bum here on the site, always scrollin' aroun'. But, adulthood calls, ya'll.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

To those who purchased a prize pack, how excited are you in getting one?


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> To those who purchased a prize pack, how excited are you in getting one?



Very, actually. But I know it will take its time to get here since I live across the sea haha. Totally gonna stick the stickers on my 3ds


----------



## toadsworthy

who needs a prize pack when you are just now getting the fair collectibles you wanted


----------



## mogyay

toadsworthy said:


> who needs a prize pack when you are just now getting the fair collectibles you wanted



give it to me then


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You know, this is my third TBT Fair I participated in, and not once have I purchased or received a prize pack. In fact, I'm not overly fond of the real world prizes. The only real world prize I got ever was Laudine's custom line-art. As I sent the request on September 18th, I'm still waiting for it to come in. Boy I'm so excited to see the finished product when it comes.

Other than that, I am more interested into the collectibles.


----------



## toadsworthy

Fair is gone but not forgotten in my signature


----------



## Farobi

Did anyone receive their price pack? I live really far from Jeremy (assuming he's from the States) so I'm just curious if those nearby have already received their prize packs. (No spoilers!)


----------



## Justin

Farobi said:


> Did anyone receive their price pack? I live really far from Jeremy (assuming he's from the States) so I'm just curious if those nearby have already received their prize packs. (No spoilers!)



I don't think anything has been sent out yet as far as I know and I would expect that to remain the case for some time still to be honest.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> I don't think anything has been sent out yet as far as I know and I would expect that to remain the case for some time still to be honest.



I thought you were in vacation :thinkingg:


----------



## Farobi

Justin said:


> I don't think anything has been sent out yet as far as I know and I would expect that to remain the case for some time still to be honest.



Jeremy's most recent activity is barren. He ded bois


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Farobi said:


> Jeremy's most recent activity is barren. He ded bois



I believe that he's working on the prize packs now.


----------



## Coach

>When ur Prize Pack doesn't materialise in front of you in 0.5 seconds


----------



## Chick

I didn’t want to order a prize pack because I’m all the way in Australia, and I’m assuming it gets shipped from the U.S. and that’s a very far away from here, so I didn’t go for it, but I’d love some TBT merch, so maybe I’d get some next year.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Did any of the staff attempt to re-make one of the food things? I feel like if they did I never saw it...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Did any of the staff attempt to re-make one of the food things? I feel like if they did I never saw it...



Yeah would be awesome to watch although I get if they don't really have time.


----------



## Chris

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Did any of the staff attempt to re-make one of the food things? I feel like if they did I never saw it...



Not yet! I had no intentions of doing it quickly - sorry if I gave off that impression!


----------



## Jake

i will make one of them too but idk where the thread went


----------



## Jake

also idk how to use an oven


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I didn't mean to rush you or anything, I was just wondering if that was still happening! I look forward to seeing it whenever it happens! And I'm pretty sure not all of them require an oven Jake.


----------



## Chris

Jake said:


> i will make one of them too but idk where the thread went



I didn't realise anyone else on the team was interested in doing it too!


----------



## brownboy102

Jake said:


> i will make one of them too but idk where the thread went



can you stream it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder how long it takes to draw the line-art. Like three weeks?


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire

Sorry just gonna test the filters halloween


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Why isn't this closed yet


----------



## Alolan_Apples

~Unicorn~ said:


> Why isn't this closed yet



Because we didn't get our prizes yet.


----------



## King Dorado

~Unicorn~ said:


> Why isn't this closed yet



enough Fair?



Alolan_Apples said:


> Because we didn't get our prizes yet.



Fair enough.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dorado said:


> enough Fair?



The same thing backwards, you said.



> Fair enough.



You said the same thing backwards.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

King Dorado said:


> enough Fair?
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.



Damn you for making me smile.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Because we didn't get our prizes yet.



Then it's gonna be open to late October-early November the least if you count everyone purchasing prize packs.


----------



## Jake

Sparro said:


> can you stream it



mayb


----------



## Alienfish

Jake said:


> mayb


pls do it.

seriously this would be awesome to watch it regardless of who does them xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My question is: Who actually got their prizes yet? Like the perler beads, eShop cards, Custom Line-Art etc.


----------



## You got mail!

Alolan_Apples said:


> My question is: Who actually got their prizes yet? Like the perler beads, eShop cards, Custom Line-Art etc.



I would imagine the eshop cards are delivered already as they are delivered digitally. The rest have not probably been received since they require actual work to make and ship.


----------



## Alienfish

You got mail! said:


> I would imagine the eshop cards are delivered already as they are delivered digitally. The rest have not probably been received since they require actual work to make and ship.



Yeah, I'd imagine the line-art will take some time as well since it has to be drawn


----------



## Tee-Tee

Alolan_Apples said:


> My question is: Who actually got their prizes yet? Like the perler beads, eShop cards, Custom Line-Art etc.



I got mine a week ago! ^^ 
Loving my first amiibo figure! Thank you guys~


----------



## Alienfish

Nothing here yet, but then yeah I live in Sweden so it probably will take a while.


----------



## Sholee

I remember someone saving all the bucket of paint entries and uploading a zip file of it. Does anyone have that?


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> I remember someone saving all the bucket of paint entries and uploading a zip file of it. Does anyone have that?



Ask xSuperMario64x or what their name is, I sadly no longer have it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sholee said:


> I remember someone saving all the bucket of paint entries and uploading a zip file of it. Does anyone have that?



I do have all the entries, and I uploaded them to Google Drive~

Click me!


----------



## Sholee

xSuperMario64x said:


> I do have all the entries, and I uploaded them to Google Drive~
> 
> Click me!



ahhh thanks! will download when i get home


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> ahhh thanks! will download when i get home



Oooh! You claimed Post #666. I'm glad I didn't get it this time.

But yes, this site has a lot of colorful artists.


----------



## Jeremy

Hey everyone. All of the prize packs were sent out as of this weekend. Although you may not understand the purpose of every item, it will be explained in the future (as was the case in previous years). Enjoy!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may have not purchased a prize pack, but I hope those who did like it.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone. All of the prize packs were sent out as of this weekend. Although you may not understand the purpose of every item, it will be explained in the future (as was the case in previous years). Enjoy!



Oooh, thanks bunch! Might take a week or two most likely since I live in Sweden, but ayy can't wait <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

WHAT EVEN IS THIS BIRTHSTONE STICKER


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> WHAT EVEN IS THIS BIRTHSTONE STICKER



Whoa, already got yours? Dang that was fast


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> WHAT EVEN IS THIS BIRTHSTONE STICKER



Can I see?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Can I see?





Spoiler: with a slightly larger but still super tiny apple


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So you got an apple too. Not just the birthstone.

I never had any interest in getting prize packs, but this year I am one of the many members that got a real world prize. And it was quite expensive (in tickets).


----------



## Justin

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone. All of the prize packs were sent out as of this weekend. Although you may not understand the purpose of every item, it will be explained in the future (as was the case in previous years). Enjoy!



If you got something that you think might be a secret for later, it's super appreciated to keep it under wraps until the right time comes!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> If you got something that you think might be a secret for later, it's super appreciated to keep it under wraps until the right time comes!



I bet each prize pack comes with a string like what Patrick had in his secret box. But what’s under the string is really a secret that nobody should reveal until later.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> So you got an apple too. Not just the birthstone.



also 2x pokeballs, a peach, and a の, as far as collectibles stickers go (all the size of 16 apples); and for the remaining, 4x 2017 fair patch, a who is jubs?, a fossil, and a furniture leaf (all the size of 64 apples)

plus of course, jeremy's standard museum-worthy art on the back of an animal crossing stationary letter (got southwest paper this time, I believe) and SECRETS


----------



## Jeremy

You guys can share / post pictures of it if you want. If you could just exclude or turn over the thing that has Isabelle/Tortimer on it, as well the front of the envelope that contains addresses, it's fine.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> You guys can share / post pictures of it if you want. If you could just exclude or turn over the thing that has Isabelle/Tortimer on it, as well the front of the envelope that contains addresses, it's fine.



Aye. Actually got mine just now in the mail.. can't wait to see all the goodies <3 Thanks bunch guys!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jeremy said:


> You guys can share / post pictures of it if you want. If you could just exclude or turn over the thing that has Isabelle/Tortimer on it, as well the front of the envelope that contains addresses, it's fine.



I'm pretty sure you should be doing all the art for the events tbh. Going to frame it on my wall.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm pretty sure you should be doing all the art for the events tbh. Going to frame it on my wall.



Yeah, and I'm gonna put the Who is Jubs? sticker on my  new 2ds xl if it works lel xD


----------



## Araie

Oh yeah, I got my poster last week (it was the closing ceremony one) and it looks awesome! It's already hanging on my wall :'D
I'll post a pic of it later.


----------



## Alienfish

Araie said:


> Oh yeah, I got my poster last week (it was the closing ceremony one) and it looks awesome! It's already hanging on my wall :'D
> I'll post a pic of it later.



Aaaaa, can't wait mang. The arts on those are so pretty!


----------



## Jeremy

By the way, we did run out of the Retro TBT and Collectible Spiral stickers, but I tried to add some extras of the others if you didn't get any. Those sticker designs will have to be retired from future Fairs!



Araie said:


> Oh yeah, I got my poster last week (it was the closing ceremony one) and it looks awesome! It's already hanging on my wall :'D
> I'll post a pic of it later.



Glad it looks good! This is the first year we've given out posters and I shipped them directly from the printing company, so I wasn't sure how they'd look.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm pretty sure you should be doing all the art for the events tbh. Going to frame it on my wall.



The grass is my speciality.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah gonna frame the tree drawing as well, love it. And yeah all stickers are A+ .. heck all of the prize pack stuff were <3


----------



## Coach

I got my prize pack a few days ago! Today I got around to taking a picture of the contents. 


Spoiler:  Prize packs throughout the ages!









From left to right: 2017, 2016 and 2014
Missing from this picture are my Choco cake and Nook sticker from 2016 (as I have already used those)
I received Industrial paper this year, whereas my last two prize packs contained Hamburger paper and Chinese paper!
Also, the small extra this year was some arcade tickets, being a black and a white feather the last times.


I also received my poster a week or so ago! I sadly don't have a photo due to bad lighting, but I can assure you it looks stunning! I decided to go with the Closing artwork and I'm so glad I did!

And finally, my Splatoon amiibo is on the way now! I just wanted to reiterate how thankful I am for these prizes and, of course, the fair in general. Thank you so much to all the staff for making it possible, Jeremy and Justin in particular!


----------



## Jeremy

Wow, I don't remember that 2014 drawing. It must have been my prototype. 

By the way, someone should take a picture of the other contents from this year's! One of the pieces was courtesy of Oblivia and the Count Inside the Bottle event.


----------



## Alienfish

Yes, I got me a pog. I can take a picture of it tomorrow (also that Kracko picture was glorious, love it!)


----------



## Barbara

I received my prize pack last Friday! I wasn't sure what to expect but I was gladly surprised with some extra stickers and arcade tickets. I also got a pog and Kracko.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wow! Kracko is in your prize packs this time? I wonder if there's a Butterfly Peach item in the prize packs too,


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah there is a Kracko picture. Remember that they said he's not completely away just yet?


----------



## Capeet

Aaa the contents sound so cool! I hope mine will get here next week!


----------



## toadsworthy

I got my prize pack too! Don't know what to do with all the stickers lol


----------



## cornimer

There's a kracko picture?? *cries*


----------



## Trundle

Omg a TBT Fair? Sounds exciting sign me up


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You know, after seeing my apple tags get deleted every time I use them in TBT Fair threads, I decided that it's not fun anymore. I think the staff are tired of me tagging event threads about apples. But I'm still the apple king.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Trundle said:


> Omg a TBT Fair? Sounds exciting sign me up



Too bad the fair doesn't start for another 10 months :,(


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I got a California pog, which I mean, would be cool if I didn't live here. XD


----------



## Alienfish

VanessaMay18 said:


> There's a kracko picture?? *cries*



yes i'll see if i can get mine up later 

(dang busy schedules lol)


----------



## Amilee

aaah i got my prize pack today  thank you so much <3 i love it!
i will post pictures later today :3


----------



## Capeet

Wahooo! Look what arrived in the mail today!



Spoiler: goodies










I hung them on the wall next to my postcards







Thanks so much! These are amazing!  It was super nice to get a 2016 Fair Patch too since I missed out on the prize packs back then!


----------



## Alienfish

Here's some of the Prize Pack stuff (stickers on my 2ds, pog, and kracko):


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh wow, there were multiple kracko images?

that's cool


ps mine's triple deluxe


----------



## Fleshy

I got mine recently too!! I'll add some photos later

I'm really happy with it and appreciate all the little details - and all the stickers, thank you!!


----------



## You got mail!

I very much enjoyed the prize pack. I appreciated all that cool stuff. Thank you mods for the event.
Here's my kracko picture 


Spoiler


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Such a lovely surprise to open up my mailbox and have a reminder of the forums there <3 Made me come back! I really appreciate the TBT 2016 sticker being included


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think I can remember what the big obsessions were in the past three TBT Fairs:

- 2014: Collectibles (I remember that this was also when chocolate cakes were getting restocked)
- 2016: Cancelling the TBT Fair
- 2017: Kracko

EDIT: I'm also starting to wonder. Is the line-art I just got from Laudine the final version, or is the final version have black outlines? I already saw what mine was supposed to look like, but I don't know if that was the final version.


----------



## Laudine

Alolan_Apples said:


> EDIT: I'm also starting to wonder. Is the line-art I just got from Laudine the final version, or is the final version have black outlines? I already saw what mine was supposed to look like, but I don't know if that was the final version.



No, the one I sent you was just the refined sketch. The final version will have black outlines and look a lot tidier! I should be able to get it done in a few days, will get back to you soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sheila said:


> Here's some of the Prize Pack stuff (stickers on my 2ds, pog, and kracko):



I just realized that the font they used on the "who is jubs?" sticker is Star Trek font, I'm so happy xDD


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized that the font they used on the "who is jubs?" sticker is Star Trek font, I'm so happy xDD



Omg, I actually didn't notice but that's hella cool actually  My favourite sticker totally (not only because of that but yeah, it's rad beans!)

Might get up a picture of the rest of the stickers + Jer's awesome drawing later if I don't forget!


----------



## Amilee

Here is mine  i really love it! Will hang it on my wall for sure!


----------



## Zane

the smallest yoshi egg known to man







Spoiler: I remember saying before that I felt kracko was haunting me



but I didn't know what that really meant until now




Hahaha everything in the pack is super cute :,) Also the letter is on mushroom paper which is one of my favorites in-game YAY also here's the drawing





I'll get a real frame for Kracko later I s2g


----------



## Jacob

Jeremy's trees have nice curves


----------



## Alienfish

rest of the stickers + jer's tree  man i gotta love that tiny party popper sticker, almost missed it OTL but it's real cute. and glad i got a 2016 fair patch as well, glow wands <3


----------



## Capeet

Aw man, there was a cute mini sticker too? I never noticed!


----------



## Alienfish

Capeet said:


> Aw man, there was a cute mini sticker too? I never noticed!



Check the envelope carefully (dunno if you requested or if it was a surprise one general) since it's VERY tiny... just like the coin comparison up there. I only requested Who is Jubs? and left the rest up to Jer so most likely it was a random one ^^


----------



## Capeet

Sheila said:


> Check the envelope carefully (dunno if you requested or if it was a surprise one general) since it's VERY tiny... just like the coin comparison up there. I only requested Who is Jubs? and left the rest up to Jer so most likely it was a random one ^^


Yeah no luck! I tried looking for it but it could be pretty much anywhere at this point.


----------



## Alienfish

Capeet said:


> Yeah no luck! I tried looking for it but it could be pretty much anywhere at this point.



Ah, then it was probably one of those random you got that wasn't part of request I assume(correct me if I'm wrong here though). But yeah I'm not gonna try and stick that since it's so tiny.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I feel like Jeremy hid a code in the grass. TELL US YOUR SECRETS!


----------



## Farobi

Im really late but I finally got mine.


----------



## Alienfish

^nice!

i wonder what those tortimer and isabelle are for, hope we get to know soon!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hopefully, my line-art will be finished soon. After all, the staff were busy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just got my line-art completed. Now I am going to color it.


----------



## Rio_

Alolan_Apples said:


> I just got my line-art completed. Now I am going to color it.



Oooh are you going to share it when you're done? 

also lol this thread is still going. TBT FAIR NEVER DIES C:<


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Makoto said:


> Oooh are you going to share it when you're done?
> 
> also lol this thread is still going. TBT FAIR NEVER DIES C:<



Yes I will. On my blog on TBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Makoto said:


> also lol this thread is still going. TBT FAIR NEVER DIES C:<



I was literally just about to point this out. The fair ended almost 2 months ago, why is this thread still a thing lmao


----------



## Alienfish

Idk because we are not done with fair yet considering prize packs, i think


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sheila said:


> Idk because we are not done with fair yet considering prize packs, i think



Wow, I don't want to sound harsh but... the fair ended almost 2 months ago and distribution is still happening?


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wow, I don't want to sound harsh but... the fair ended almost 2 months ago and distribution is still happening?


yeah well they weren't sent out til last month and depending where you live it can take weeks. i was lucky and got mine within a week though. and yeah i think someone posted they didn't get it until like now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wow, I don't want to sound harsh but... the fair ended almost 2 months ago and distribution is still happening?



I believe so, or not. But I would also like to let you know that once the mini-event for prize pack winners is over, the 2017 TBT Fair saga is also over. It began all the way back to August 7th when the fair was first announced. After the fair ended, the real prize distribution began, meaning that the saga still lives on. But it's ending pretty soon.


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wow, I don't want to sound harsh but... the fair ended almost 2 months ago and distribution is still happening?



crazy that the staff have lives outside of the forums, huh?

anyways, this timeframe is pretty standard from what I remember of past fairs


----------



## Oblivia

All the physical prizes were sent out close to a month ago.  Naturally, the mail takes longer to reach some places than others.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LambdaDelta said:


> crazy that the staff have lives outside of the forums, huh?


That kinda talk is exactly what I was trying to avoid. smh


Oblivia said:


> All the physical prizes were sent out close to a month ago.  Naturally, the mail takes longer to reach some places than others.



I understand. I just didn't realize that it _could_ take so long.


----------



## skarmoury

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wow, I don't want to sound harsh but... the fair ended almost 2 months ago and distribution is still happening?



I honestly completely forgot about my prize pack, so I was greatly delighted when I got mine about a week ago!
Not that I'm complaining, I live literally on the other side of the world from USA (where I live is 12 hours advanced to EDT) so I was as patient as I can be. I can understand if the distribution is ongoing still esp. to those who live just as far away from the US as I am.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I finished coloring my line-art. It's posted onto my blog in case if you're wondering.


----------



## Farobi

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wow, I don't want to sound harsh but... the fair ended almost 2 months ago and distribution is still happening?



I live in like the other side of the world from staff, so I was expecting mine to come pretty late anyways.


----------



## Alienfish

Farobi said:


> I live in like the other side of the world from staff, so I was expecting mine to come pretty late anyways.



Yeah I was really happy and surprised mine came here in like, less than a week since I live half across the globe from the US.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> I live in like the other side of the world from staff, so I was expecting mine to come pretty late anyways.



Yeah I was really happy and surprised mine came here in like, less than a week since I live half across the globe from the US.


----------

